# Naruto Chapter 608 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Oct 24, 2012)

Predict away.


Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Deadway (Oct 24, 2012)

Doing another double prediction because this chapter was just...sloppy. So many things we still need to know about Obito and the Tobi connection but I believe during the Kakashi fight, they will clear things up. Anyway, I'm changing scenes.

*Naruto 608 Prediction*
*Speaking to the ones who know everything.*

_The battle reaches it's climax! What of Sasuke and Orochimaru?_

Sasuke: So, the scroll was right all along...
_Opening panel shows the 4 coffins of the dead Hokages and Orochimaru standing behind them._
Orochimaru: They cannot be opened, or could never be opened due to each and everyone of them being sealed in the Death god's belly however, I've figured managed to bypass that rule in the ninja arts. I have fooled the death god!
Suigetsu: Wait..how isn't that a bad thing?
Orochimaru: No Suigetsu, without a vessel, the shinigami has no means of reaching this world. And since all 3 users are dead, there is nothing to fear...well, I guess one of them is still "alive."
Sasuke: Enough talk, I want to get this over with.
Orochimaru: Very well, I'll summon them for you--
_Sasuke immediately stops Orochimaru's hand signs. _
Orochimaru: !?
Sasuke: I don't think so, I'll summon them myself.
Orochimaru: You still don't trust me, very well. 
Juugo: You can use the edo tensei jutsu?
Sasuke: When Itachi forced Kabuto to create the signs, I copied them with my sharingan. I've also already made a contract with this shinigami back when I was with Orochimaru.
_Orochimaru walks behind a coffin._
_Sasuke created the hand seals._
Hashirama,Tobirama,Hiruzen and Minato appear.
Hashirama: Brought back with your jutsu yet again brother...
Tobirama: Didn't Sarutobi seal us? How is this possible...
Hiruzen: Orochimaru...and...
Minato: You must be...
Sasuke: My name is Uchiha Sasuke, I'm here only to talk.
Hiruzen: Seeing you must mean time has surely gone by, Sasuke why are you with Orochimaru?
Minato: He betrayed the leaf to gain revenge for his clan, he killed Uchiha Itachi and joined the Akatsuki.
Sasuke: !?
Tobirama: !?
Sasuke: how do you know all of that?
Minato: I was able to see everything through my sons eyes, up until recently.
Sasuke: *So..that's Naruto's dad*
Hiruzen: I see..I guess I failed to keep that from happening back there....
Tobirama: Uchiha massacre? 
Hiruzen: Danzo took action and believed the Uchiha were going to start another war.
Sasuke: Second Hokage, why did you create the police force, why did it only consist of Uchiha's?
Tobirama: Being an Uchiha you should come to this realization. Uchiha's are emotional. That emotion is what powers their sharingan. Just the smallest incident can change an uchiha. By creating the police force, I was able to calm that emotion, and use their skills for the good.
Sasuke: Then explain Madara! Explain the Tobi, the masked man!
Minato: Masked man...
Orochimaru: I believe he's speaking about Obito.
Minato: !?? 
Sasuke: Obito? 
Minato: That night? Obito? 
Sasuke: What about Madara though!
Hashirama: You mean the man who created all this war and suffering? What would you like to know son.
Sasuke: First hokage, you fought him at the valley of the end, why?
Hashirama: If your wife had an affair with your best friend and hid their kid in another village, what would you do?
Orochimaru: *I see..Nagato.*
Sasuke: You mean...Madara....
Hashirama: His brother took the child and hid him somewhere, my men killed him after he returned oto the village. Madara of course, was furious.
Tobirama: That incident caused the Uchiha to believe Hashirama had killed their leader, causing them to always be on guard, and slowly our old enemy's had returned.
Sasuke: .....
Orochimaru: Have you heard what you needed to hear?
Sasuke: yea..
Orochimaru: So what is your answer...
Sasuke: I need to speak to Madara.
Sasuke: Suigetsu, Juugo, we're going. 
_Sasuke releases the jutsu_
Sasuke: ... *sasuke looks back*
_The coffins are still there._
Sasuke: Why aren't they dissapearing?
_Orochimaru smiles_
Orochimaru: These are my summonings!
Sasuke: !? How? * when he walked behind the coffin...he must have created the signs there*
Juugo: Uh oh.
Suigetsu: Uhm Sasuke...what now?
Sasuke: Suigetsu, Juugo, take Kabuto and Anko and get out of here.
Hiruzen: You should have known better Sasuke, to trust someone like Orochimaru.
Hashirama: It seems wherever we go, there is always war.
Orochimaru: This is it! Here and now I will take your body Sasuke!
Sasuke: Come and get it!
*End panel shows Sasuke holding his sword with EMS activated.*
*Chapter End*
*

Naruto 609 Prediction*
*The power of the 4 Hokages.*

Orochimaru: * No holding back this time, they're on full killer mode*
_Tobirama creates a hand signs_
Tobirama: Water style: Extreme water bullet jutsu!
Sasuke dodges it, Tobirama follows him with the bullet
Sasuke: *It's guided!?*
_Sasuke activates Susano and takes the hit_
_As Sasuke does, Hashirama comes from the side and punches Susano
Susano shatteres_
Sasuke: *He's strong!*
Sasuke: !?
_Sasuek's feets are held down by Mokuton_
_Hashirama branches out trees from the fist he used to smash Susano, similar to Obito_
_Sasuke uses sharingan prediction to dodge most, but is cut by most._
Sasuke: Chidori Nagashi!
_Hashirama is sent back and his mokuton is destroyed._
_Sasuke reforms Susano and created an arrow aiming at Hashirama_
Sasuke: !??
_His Susano starts to be filled up with water._
Tobirama: Water style: Water prison jutsu!
Sasuke: *What? How can he create the water prison without actually holding it!?*
Orochimaru: I see, using the water in the air inside Susano, he's going to drown Sasuke inside it kuku.
_Sasuke *Urrh..I can't move....or breathe...*_
Orochimaru: Come now Sasuke...even old man Sarutobi was able to best these two...
Sasuke: Enton!
Orochimaru: !
_The water around Sasuke starts to burn up with Amaterasu_
Orochimaru: *He's using Amaterasu to burn away the water...not bad..he's certainly better than I thought*
_Sasuke breathing and trying to get air._
Sasuke: !
_Sasuke side steps the Enma staff which shatters his Susano again._
_Enma's arm come out and grabs Sasuke by the throat._
Sasuke: Chi-dori!
_Sasuke tries to cut his arm off with his Sword enhanced with raiton, doesn't work._
Orochimaru: You cannot cut or break the monkey king Sasuke...
Sasuke looks at Hiruzen.
_Hiruzen is supporting the staff with one arm, his other hand starts to create hand signs._
Sasuke: *What? one handed hand signs? Just like Haku!*
Hiruzen: Swamp of the underworld!
_Sasuke starts sinking in_
Orochimaru: I guess this is where he dies...
_Sasuke fully inside the swamp_
Orochimaru: now..for his body--
_Sasuke jumps out of the swamp, covered in electricity._
Orochimaru; Your raiton element sure is coming in handy here...
_A kunai appears right near Sasuke's head but he dodged it_
_Sasuke see's that it was Minato who launched it._
Sasuke: I'll take you out first then! Amatera--
_Minato appears behind Sasuke with a giant Rasengan_
Sasuke: Did he, teleport!?
Orochimaru: There it is, Hiraishin lv2.
*End panel has Sasuke being struck by Minato's Rasengan.*
*Overwhelmed.*
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2012)

more dragon vs kyuubi


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 24, 2012)

Kakashi and Obito exchange words and blows, maybe Kakashi finds some motivation to keep fighting. Maybe a hint at why what happened to Rin occurred as it did.

Expecting the Alliance arriving within the next chapter, or the following four at this rate, considering that we've already left parts of these climactic battles offscreen and the good guys there have their backs against the wall.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 24, 2012)

The Alliance should be arriving soon to help out Kakashi take out Obito.


----------



## LoneyROY7 (Oct 24, 2012)

BM Naruto goes HAM on Madara.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 24, 2012)

Epic fighting for awhile, and maybe the army shows up.


----------



## titantron91 (Oct 24, 2012)

BM Naruto rips Wood Dragon to shreds

Flashback of Wood Dragon restraining Kyubi.

Madara withdraws Wood Dragon and decides to show that his restraining jutsu is more superior. Uses Uchiha Chakra Suppression Chains. Jutsu is super-effective. Naruto reverts back to normal. Naruto shivers in fear and disbelief.

Flashback of how Kyubi was neutralized in the VotE

Obito wtfpwns Kakashi with conjunctions of S/T Ninjutsu and different jutsu
Gai and and Bee attempts to help Kakashi but Bee gets imprisoned again inside the Uchiha Fire Barrier
Obito catches Gai and rips off Gai's leg using a variation of the wormhole jutsu.

Flashback of Obito's jutsu training

The rest of the shinobi alliance closing distance to Naruto and company
Tsunade, using Katsuyu, heals the 4 Kages.
Tsunade feels she's one step away from death.
Suddenly a group of people arrive... it's Sasuke and company, with Orochimaru of course.
Sasuke possesses a new dojutsu... something beyond the Sharingan.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 24, 2012)

We get a chapter full of tactics and close-range attacks between Kakashi and Obito or that brawl of chakra-Kurama vs Mokuton dragon.

Or both. 

But the Alliance is soon gonna make a Big Damn Hero(es) entrance soon, now more than ever with Bee down and Gai sustaining severe wounds.


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Oct 24, 2012)

Madara has a smirk fest, while pulling out just enough skill to par with Naruto, Kakashi will talk and dodge, whilst Obito emo-rages on the inside, we'll see more of Obito's thoughts, Bee and Gai will pop up in a couple panels, might see another Uchiha technique.


----------



## Aman Shahur (Oct 24, 2012)

handjob guy
my new predict..........

I am back and more strong that before............my predict is on saiyain level this week..........ejoy


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2012)

Fuck now I have to wait, anyway wood dragon vs bm naruto and a flashback of hashi vs madara.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 24, 2012)

Wood Dragon pwns, Naruto fans cry


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 24, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Wood Dragon is destroyed, Uchiha fans cry


Fixed for you


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 24, 2012)

I expect mostly Kakashi vs Obito. Obito reveals his final trump card. His hands are positioned oddly on the final page so he's probably about to use a new jutsu. It would be cool if it was a jutsu that mirrored Kakashi's Raikiri. For example a S-Rank katon that is focussed on his hand. Kakashi and Obito could smash them against each other as Naruto and Sasuke do with their Chidori and Rasengan.
Meanwhile Madara will snare the Kyuubi with Hashirama's dragon and taunt Naruto, but Naruto will break the dragon apart.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 24, 2012)

I think it will mostly be Kakashi/Obito fight with them conversating(I think Obito is just bullshitting when he says he doesn't have anything else to say to him) and Kakashi angsting. They will surely talk about Rin a bit.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 24, 2012)

Fighting. Talking. Some cliffhanger. I'd imagine things wouldn't go to well for Naruto and that here at the moment.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 24, 2012)

We finally get a flashback of Madara vs. Hashirama. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 24, 2012)

*Chapter 608 Prediction:*   The Destroyed Friendship

Naruto and Kurama appear to be losing to Madara's Wood Dragon, but unlike when Hashirama last used it against the Kyuubi, the Kyuubi now has a partner.   The Dragon is defeated, and Madara goes in for the attack.

Meanwhile, Obito and Kakashi face off and Obito reveals that he saw Kakashi killing Rin and we learn why.


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 608 Prediction:*   The Destroyed Friendship
> 
> Naruto and Kurama appear to be losing to Madara's Wood Dragon, but unlike when Hashirama last used it against the Kyuubi, the Kyuubi now has a partner.   The Dragon is defeated, and Madara goes in for the attack.
> 
> Meanwhile, Obito and Kakashi face off and Obito reveals that he saw Kakashi killing Rin and we learn why.



Sounds like a good chapter in the making.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Oct 24, 2012)

Expecting a main course of Kakashi vs Obito with some Madara vs Naruto on the side. 

I'm honestly expecting the Naruto vs Madara fight to drag on for a good while longer than the Kakashi vs Obito one, up to the Juubi's emergence.


----------



## Jad (Oct 25, 2012)

*Chapter 608: On all fronts*

*Naruto*: ARGHHHHHHHH!!!!
*Naruto and the Kyuubi completely break apart the Dragon Wood. They than rocket forward towards Madara*
*Madara*: It seems the unification of the Kyuubi and Jinchirikuu has made him even more powerful.
*Kyuubi throws down a large/giant paw and Madara with semi-sasunoo gets sent flying but lands on his feet*
*Madara*: Tch, Pathetic.
*Madara performs hand seals- Great Katon Dragon. Flying dragon fireballs converge on Naruto, but the Kyuubi roars and they break apart*

*Gai*: I can still fight...ugh...*cough*
*Gai struggles to get back up. SFX: Explosions in the background. Bee and Gai are a few hundred meters from both fights*
*Hachibi*: Don't push yourself, rest.

*Naruto screams and goes rocketing into a boulder. Blood coming out of his mouth from a high powered Shinra Tensei.*

*Gai*: Naruto needs some help, the affects of using the Kyuubi power is straining him.
*Hachibi*: I need some time to rest too.
*Gai*: I guess it's my turn than
*Spits out blood*
*Hachibi*: Hang on...

_*Inner mind conversation*_
*Hachibi*: Bee, I'm going to lend Gai some of my Chakara to heal and regenerate his supply
*Bee*: How you gonna do that ya fool, we have no way of transferring it you baka
*Hachibi*: We have the Samehada sword, remember what it was able to do to Kisame and also to you
*FLASHBACK: Samehada regenerating Kisame and giving Chakara to Bee*
*Bee*: Ok!
_*Inner mind conversation end*_

*Hachibi*: Gai, here, revive yourself with this
*Gai*: That's Kisame's sword....what's it's name again...
*Samehada*:..grrr......
*Bee*: Don't worry Samehada, please help him, he won't bite.
*Gai looks confused. He than takes Samehada by the hilt and it starts to regenerate him and his Chakara. The wound on his forehead disappears*
*Gai*: YOSH!I feel more youthful now!

*Madara*: Your mine!
*Madara is seen coming from the sky down on Naruto who has reverted back to base*
*KONOHA - ADAMANTINE KICK. Gai kicks a Sasunoo covered Madara and he goes flying into a boulder but gets up just as quick. Gai has an aura around him*
*Gai*: Naruto, take time to rest, I will do my best! 
*Gai does nice guy pose*
*Naruto*: No...Gai please don't, geh~!
*Gai looks at the corner of his eye at Naruto*
*Gai*: Don't push yourself, just rest for a bit
*Madara*: I thought I took care of you....you're in my way. 
*Gai just looks at him*
*Madara forms handsigns and shoots out wooden branches at Gai. Hachibi punches the ground infront of Gai and the wooden branches get destroyed*
*Madara*: Ahhhhh....the Hachibi
*Madara notices Gai is gone*
*Konoha: Dragons tail whip! Gai's leg is on fire and a small whirlwind of fire and wind spins around him and connects. Madara just barely blocks with Sasunoo but it still cracks. Again he goes flying*
*Madara*: Quite a rare form of Taijutsu.
*Gai pulls out a scrolls*
*Gai*: I guess I have no choice but to use these than.

*Obito is standing on a large Giant Lizard Summon*
*Kakashi is seen with Raikiri running through his hand, blood from his eye pouring.*
*Kakashi*: I just need to....*cough*...
*Kakashi eye starts to fade*
*Huge boiling water gets shot from the Lizards mouth at Kakashi who looks almost lifeless. Huge explosion*

*Gai is obscured by smoke and dust, still standing*
*Hachibi has blood pouring out of the right side of his mouth*
*Madara missing an arm, but it is reforming*
*Madara*: Very well...I shouldn't have taken you both lightly. Especially you, Konoha nin.
*Gai still covered in smoke and dust, performs hand seals. Summoning jutsu: Great Turtle Sage!*
*The entire ground is covered in a shadow, something huge is falling out of the sky*
*Madara looks up very surprised*

*Chapter Ends*

Note: I rushed Kakashi's part.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 25, 2012)

Kakashi: Chidori wasn't enough to save you, so I made a stronger version hoping no one else will die when they're with me. Raikiri wasn't enough to save Rin, and get us out of that situation. I thought I lost everyone I cared about, but then I met my students. I've been working on a new and more powerful jutsu for a while now. This is the ultimate raiton justu. *hand seals* Raikiri Level 2! Prepare yourself Obito.

Chapter ends


----------



## titantron91 (Oct 25, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Gilgamesh said:
> 
> 
> > Wood Dragon is destroyed, Uchiha fans cry
> ...





Gilgamesh said:


> Wood Dragon is destroyed, Madara uses Uchiha jutsu to neutralize BM Naruto, jutsu is supereffective, Senju/Naruto fans cry



Fixed for you


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 25, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Kakashi: Chidori wasn't enough to save you, so I made a stronger version hoping no one else will die when they're with me. Raikiri wasn't enough to save Rin, and get us out of that situation. I thought I lost everyone I cared about, but then I met my students. I've been working on a new and more powerful jutsu for a while now. This is the ultimate raiton justu. *hand seals* Raikiri Level 2! Prepare yourself Obito.
> 
> Chapter ends



i like it!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 25, 2012)

Madara is winning in his fight against Naruto. 
Madara: You underestimated Wood Dragon as I once did. 
Naruto: damn it... 
Suddenly, another Wood Dragon appears, and pulls off Madara's off Naruto. 
Madara:! 
The other wood dragon wraps around Madara's and constricts it. 
Madara: Hashirama?! 
He and everyone turns around to see a grinning Yamato. 
Naruto: Yamato sensei, you're alive! 
Yamato stops grinning and makes a serious face at Madara.
He makes the handseals Tiger and Snake. 
Madara: impossible! 
A forest rushes towards Madara. 
Madara: Just who are you?!

Chapter ends


----------



## WT (Oct 25, 2012)

*Chapter 608: Neo Kurama*

*As Naruto struggles with the wooden dragon, he quickly reverts back to his original form escaping the dragons clutches*

Madara: Impressive. Controlling the Kyuubi does have its advantages. However, that's still no where near enough.

*Madara waves a few handsigns and Susanno appears. Susanno mirrors the handsigns. A Kamui type vortex appears throwing out Amatersusu covered rocks towards Naruto at enormous speed. Naruto manages to dodge most of them however his chakra finally runs out and is hit by one on his chest. He's sent flying backwards and Amaterusu begins to catch on and engulf his body*

Kurama: Naruto quick, use my Chakra to disperse these flames.

Naruto: How ... 

Kurama: Surround your self with the chakra creating a shield and push out ... 

*Naruto manages to use Kurama's chakra and free's himself from Amaterusu*

Madara: Heh ... this is pretty good. You're more fun then the Kages.

Naruto: Kurama, we need to get that mode out again.

Kurama: Its no use, he's too good. You need something more friend.

Naruto: ?!? You have a plan up your sleeve.

Kurama: Yes. However ... 

Naruto: ...?

Kurama: I will have to sacrifice myself. I'm not sure what will happen, however, I know that you will become more powerful. You might just become strong enough to defeat this Madara.

Naruto: I won't let you ... you're my comr...

Kurama: Naruto, I know. And you are mine. I haven't had a friend in years Naruto and I won't watch you die. This time, I will protect you with everything I have. I understand now, this is true power that the old man was talking about.

Naruto (with tears in his eyes): What are you planning.

Kurama: Remember our fight for my chakra in front of the waterfall. The Hachibi interfered. There are parts of its chakra left hidden inside you.

*Naruto remembers*

Kurama: You also met with the remaining beasts. Your body stored up their chakra's as well. I can sense it.

Kurama: Naruto, I'm going to absorb all of that chakra and combine it with my own creating a new chakra. It won't create the Juubi and it won't increase your chakra levels however, it will make my chakra far more toxic and powerful. It might even give you an additional ability. You will have to discuss that with the mind that is produced after our fusion. 

Naruto: Is that possibl......

*Kurama begins to transform and becomes darker in colour and larger, the transformation finishes*

Madara: ? I sense something different about him (Naruto). 

Neo Kurama: This worked better than I expected. I still possess my mind however, the memories and affinities of the other biijuus have merged with mine. This is incredible. Naruto, get ready!

*Naruto transforms into a Neo Kurama mode appearing taller and parts of the cloak turning black*

Neo Kurama: Naruto, there's one more thing. The sage entrusted me with his staff, take it. It is the most powerful weapon created. Neo Kurama spits out the staff and it lands in Naruto's hand.


Naruto: Madara, lets end this ... 

Madara thinks: He's changed. And he has the sage's staff! This is going to be difficult.

Madara excited: FINALLY! I'VE WAITED FOR THIS. I AM FINALLY PRESENTED WITH THE GREAT SHINOBI OF THIS ERA! 

~END


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2012)

Good prediction, nardo is goona need a powerup


----------



## Addy (Oct 25, 2012)

i predict less naurto but more of kakashi TNJing tobi  


oh, and i predict 8 gates gai who will shit on madara's wood


----------



## Frosch (Oct 25, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Madara is winning in his fight against Naruto.
> Madara: You underestimated Wood Dragon as I once did.
> Naruto: damn it...
> Suddenly, another Wood Dragon appears, and pulls off Madara's off Naruto.
> ...





Hashirama-posessed Yamato would be too awesome for the manga to bear


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> *Chapter 608: Neo Kurama*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Man, if Naruto becomes that powerful, what power could Sasuke possibly gain for him to offer Garuto () a worthy battle?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 25, 2012)

Judging by Obito's handsign, I'm guessing he'll summon the most powerful Uchiha summon: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that's right, you guessed it 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a rock.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Judging by Obito's handsign, I'm guessing he'll summon the most powerful Uchiha summon:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



  

+Reps 

Rocks > Your Favourite Uchiha


----------



## Tregis (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, the alliance should show up pretty soon. Hopefully they will help Kakashi deal with Obito.

Also Madara getting the upper-hand on Naruto for the time being.


----------



## Jad (Oct 27, 2012)

This is a future, future prediction, but Alliance vs Madara's mokuton clones.


----------



## Ghost14 (Oct 28, 2012)

*608 Borrowed Time*

Obito:  "I've already told you Kakashi there's  no way someone whose merely borrowing my power could possibly defeat me." 

Kakashi:  Thinking{I've got to think of something, Obito has both Hashirama's power and the Rinnegan now.  There's only one trick that might work.}

"It may be true that my sharingan is borrowed, but you're not the only person that I've been borrowing powers from over the years, I'll show you everything your eye has shown me. *Bringer of Darkness!*"

All combatants on the field are blinded.

Madara:  "The first's technique huh, that Kakashi bastard's not bad."
Naruto: "Nice, Kakashi Sensei I can still sense the enemy and they can't see us."

Obito:  "What a pointless move, with Hashirama's cells I can still sense his chakra wether or not I can see."  He zooms towards Kakashi ready to warp him into his poket dimension, but both Kakashi and Obito begin sinking into the mud. "Is this Jiraiya's technique Yomi Numa?"  Obito begins to warp into his dimension to avoid sinking in the mud.  

Kakashi oddly disappears in the real world, but Obito finds him in his dimension.

Obito:  "What? There's no way that Kakashi could have used Kamui to warp himself into my dimension!"  As he attacks Kakashi with a chakra rod the dimension explodes in a huge ray of light.

Kakashi:  Panting. "That raikage-bunshin should have at least bought me some time."

Obito slips back into the real world, with his Hashirama arm blown off and bleeding profusely from the mouth.  "I've underestimated you Kakashi just like old times.  I'll admit it you're good,"  Obito's mokuton arm grow back and all of his wounds are instantly healed.  "But not good enough!"  A vine appears from the ground near Kakashi and stabs him through the heart.

*End*


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Oct 28, 2012)

Why aren't we getting a chapter this week?


----------



## Jad (Oct 28, 2012)

Rain Of Pain said:


> Why aren't we getting a chapter this week?



Because Kishi said so~

I guess he wants to map out how this fight will play out, and doesn't want to rush it and make it sloppy.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 28, 2012)

I hope that Naruto finally summons Fukasaku and Shima and ends this war in one chapter with frog song.

Since just let them sit inside his bijuu shroud for protection and there aint no way Madara or Tobi are stopping them.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 28, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I hope that Naruto finally summons Fukasaku and Shima and ends this war in one chapter with frog song.
> 
> Since just let them sit inside his bijuu shroud for protection and there aint no way Madara or Tobi are stopping them.



That's possible. He still has sage and his life energy and possibly the remaining Rikudou's powers. In some way Madara will admit that Naruto is stronger than Hashirama.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I hope that Naruto finally summons Fukasaku and Shima and ends this war in one chapter with frog song.
> 
> Since just let them sit inside his bijuu shroud for protection and there aint no way Madara or Tobi are stopping them.


He needs to summon something for a change.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 28, 2012)

Ghost14 said:


> Obito slips back into the real world, with his Hashirama arm blown off and bleeding profusely from the mouth.  "I've underestimated you Kakashi just like old times.  I'll admit it you're good,"  Obito's mokuton arm grow back and all of his wounds are instantly healed.  "But not good enough!"  A vine appears from the ground near Kakashi and stabs him through the heart.



 

I'd cry until my tears are blood if this happens


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 28, 2012)

I predict Naruto usess Jiraiya's dreaded move Swamp of the underworld and trolls Uchihas hard  Ones again prooved that Jiraiya >>>> Itachi.


----------



## NW (Oct 28, 2012)

I want the fucking JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUBIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2012)

I predict:

*Naruto 608: "Sons of a genius" .*

-Kakashi: "Rin blablah... Madara blablah... Minato blablah... I will defeat you, right now, right here!"

-Obito: "You can't defeat me blablah...It's my eyes blablah...I'll take it back blabla...Uchiha blablah..."

-Kakashi: "well... Sorry Obito. It's my fault after all blablah..."

-Obito, making handsigns with some evil smily face: "YOU LET RIN DIE I WILL KILL YOU!!!" 

-Kakashi, closing his left eye and covering it with his blindfold: *Father...*

Kakashi is covered by some white chakra

-Obito: ?!!

-Ga?: Kakashi!!! You actually did it!

-Naruto: Sensei...?!

-Madara: This chakra, is this... no... impossible!

As Obito is throwing a brand new very impressive Katon's jutsu, Kakashi move faster than Raikage, making seals during its move to throw back Obito an as impressive and as brand new chidori's jutsu.

-Obito: *that speed!*

-Obito: But useless kaka...

As Obito try to fade in order to escape it, Kakashi, appearing just behind him, manages to grab his arm...

-Obito: !!!

-Obito: how can you...

-Kakashi: remember Obito... If you're an Uchiha, I'm an Hatake!

-Obito: you... don't tell me that...

-Kakashi: We're both the sons of a genius!

Kakashi, tears in the eyes, stabs him in the heart with raikiri

-Obito: kakashi.... You let me die!

Chapter ends.

Next chapter: The uchiha's myth's ultimate trolling starts - Guess who's next!


----------



## Klue (Oct 28, 2012)

No Worries said:


> I want the fucking JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUBIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tobi and Kakashi's story needs closure first.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 28, 2012)

Alliance arrives.


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 28, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> I predict:
> 
> *Naruto 608: "Sons of a genius" .*
> 
> ...



if only lol. i still want to know about this white chakra Kakashi's family/clan had. if it's some sort of Kekkei Genkai or something i wanna see what the heck it does


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 28, 2012)

I predict the fodder 11 gets lost and stop to ask directions from Orochimaru and Sasuke

Orochimaru: We don't know either

*moment of silence*

Sakura: 










Sasuke: I promised Naruto I wouldn't kill any of them until our fight is over

*Orochimaru smiles*

Orochimaru: I see, so it's fine if I slaughter them?

Sasuke: Yes

Fodder 11 is killed 

*Orochimaru  starts to whistle and juggles Sakura's and Hinata's heads as their group walks away

Chapter ends 

/5000th post


----------



## Mateush (Oct 28, 2012)

I predict we'll get a chapter about Sasuke. I don't know why I get this feeling, but somehow I know it'll be Sasuke.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 28, 2012)

Hidan shows up and rapes all the Uchihas.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 28, 2012)

Escargon said:


> *Mecha* Hidan shows up and *exterminates the entire world.*



^Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 28, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Alliance arrives.



I think Kishi will save that for the end of the next volume. It would make a pretty kickass volume cliffhanger. Similar thing happened when the 7 Swordsman were summoned, if I recall.


----------



## Itachisaywat (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm waiting to see if Guy pulls out the Eighth Gate..

*For Reality*

*Guy unleashes the Eighth Gate*

Obito: But why...

Guy: To ensure the safety of my pupil's reality and dreams. A world where no effort and hard work are one and the same.. is a nightmare!


----------



## NW (Oct 28, 2012)

Aman Shahur said:


> You're not in Hell, Obito. This guy is.
> my new predict..........
> 
> I am back and more strong that before............my predict is on saiyain level this week..........ejoy


Best prediction ever. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Klue (Oct 28, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I think Kishi will save that for the end of the next volume. It would make a pretty kickass volume cliffhanger. Similar thing happened when the 7 Swordsman were summoned, if I recall.



Kishi can't end this manga without Guy unleashing the Eight Gate. This is what Klue has decided.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishi can't end this manga without Guy unleashing the Eight Gate. This is what Klue has decided.



It will be a sad day on NF when that happens. Gai's never dying


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> It will be a sad day on NF when that happens. Gai's never dying


Lee will take up his legacy.


----------



## Sagitta (Oct 28, 2012)

I predict no fan service.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 29, 2012)

I predict Madara showing more of his antics. Smacking Naruto while looking like a white ghetto-queen.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 29, 2012)

Hitsugaya takes it alone.

Uchihas win. Bee and Gai Dai.
Something happens to Kakashi.
Alliance arrive too late in Wave Arc style.


----------



## titantron91 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 608: What's Ours is Ours

Cover page containts Obito (middle), Madara (left), and Sasuke (right)

Sidenote: Three men were robbed of the things they valued the most... they comeback for revenge to get back what's rightfully theirs... one way or another

First Scene: Kakashi and Obito fighting

Obito: Kakashi, you know what the problem with you is? You were never really the type who values the people who love you.

Kakashi: Heh... says the one who turns people into mere pawns for selfish dreams...

Obito: At least I'm working for a greater good. What have you done in the past decade? Oh yeah... not being able to do anything to save your father (Sakumo), your mentor (Minato), your teammate (Rin), your student (Sasuke), your colleague (Asuma), your leader (Hiruzen). 

Kakashi: You don't know anything. I've taken the brunt of all the misery one can get. You have no right because you are not around. Uchiha Obito, the dreamer of being a Hokage, wasn't there for Konoha.

Obito: Konoha... Konoha is a hopeless case. That village is built on lies and deceit. You can have your Konoha. The Senju can have it... oh wait they're gone already. Konoha can rot in hell.

Kakashi: The Senju... the Senju are still alive in Konoha... in spirit... it's the village they founded.

Obito: Yeah it never was the Uchiha's, I know. You should just accept history though, old friend. It's written in stone. We all know that the Senju clan doesn't really have the same bloodlines. 

Kakashi stares, fatigued.

Obito: There is the main line, the true Senju, where the First, Second, and Fifth Hokages came from. Then there's the branch lines, where many other clans belong. Before the era of the villages, clans like the Nara, Inuzuka, Yamanaka, Sarutobi, and other small families... they were all integrated to boost Senju ranks. When the Uchiha and Senju founded Konoha, the branch clans were given freedom to split away Then independent clans like the Hyuuga, the Aburame, and the Akimichi were welcomed by the Senju, to boost Konoha ranks. Even though there are different clans, they all became Senju's dogs. That's what Madara feared what the Uchiha may become, and they did.

Kakashi: Is this what Madara taught you, Obito? You are a lost cause. The Senju never ruled over the clans. They wanted equality. Camaraderie is beyond any bloodline or family!

Obito: Oh tell that to the Second Hokage and the Elders! The Uchihas saw through their work. The other clans became tame dogs and the Uchiha are the only ones who sees the truth. But no one will listen. The damage has already been done. It's useless, just like this chitchat. Those who won't open their minds will need to get lost. But before that, I need you to return something that I own. My eye!

Kakashi: Try me, Obito. This maybe yours but if your possession of this tool would cause the destruction of the world, then you have to fight me first.

Obito: Tool? Is that all what Sharingan is to you? Heh of course it is. You're not an Uchiha. You people only look at Uchihas as war assets.

Kakashi: You're a lunatic. With that kind of mind, I can't let this eye fall into your hands. I'll use this to defeat you. 

Obito: You actually think you can beat me with my own eye? Heh... Wood Release - Feast of Thorn Forest!!!

Branching spiked tendrils rise from the ground! Kakashi flees and dodges... he gets wounded on his right thigh and got strangled by one wood tendril.

Obito: So... is this the fight you're going to give me? No wonder you pick on people who won't fight you. You have nothing, Kakashi. Now I'll give you the chance to hit me with the best shot my Sharingan can give.

Kakashi is stunned... panel focuses on Kakashi's MS. Then Obito's body becomes shocked by a lightning cloak and gets fried.

Kakashi: Lightning Tunnel!!

A huge chunk of obito's torso gets obliterated!

Obito: What???!!!

Scene changes to Madara and Naruto

Naruto: Heh... show me what you got, old man. I am not only destined to be Hokage but also destined to surpass all Hokage's.

Edo Madara: You? Heh surpass Hashirama? You gotta be kidding me. Don't lift your hopes up, boy. What you show right now... that's not even an eighth of my battle with Hashirama.

Naruto: Who says I'm done! I'mma haven't shown you anything yet!

Edo Madara: Heh really now? I have to commend you though, the NineTails does really like you that it fights with you... unlike when he was under my genjutsu. But well, past is past. I clearly underestimated the will of the 9Tails. I have come to take my servant beast back! Three Wooden Dragon Shackles!

Three wood dragons strangles Naruto but attempts to break out.

Edo Madara: Susanooh: arm!

A Susanoo arm appears. Chains sprout out of it and strangles Naruto

Edo Madara: Uchiha Leech Imprisonment

Kyuubi: Naruto! My chakra... it's plummeting down!

Naruto: What's happening? I feel so weakened...

Edo Madara: You're bond ain't as strong now, is it?

Kyuubi: The chains! I remember these chains...

Edo Madara: You're mine!

Susanooh's arm pulls out Kyuubi's cloak from BM Naruto and absorbs it!

Scene back to Obito and Kakashi

Kakashi: I used my most powerful lightning to fry your body. The Kamui is merely a supplementary jutsu. The Kamui enhances the destruction of your body and sucks it to oblivion. Even though you can go to the place where it goes, it's already fried by then. 

Obito falls down... and curses Kakashi. Kakashi unrestrains himself using Raikiri. He goes to Obito then suddenly a wood stake skewers Kakashi from left to right of his torso.

Kakashi: What???

It's Obito behind Kakashi!

Obito: Nice job on frying my wooden clone. Now as I was saying... I'll get back what 's mine.

Shadow shows Obito pulling out Kakashi's MS!

To be continued


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is a long term prediction:

The Juubi will get revived soon and Madara will take control over it using the Rinnegan. Naruto will be pushed to his limit utill the Bijuu's chakra kicks in and gives him a power up. Its revealed that the Bijuu's sealed not only a part of their chakras but also part of their souls in Naruto similar to how Minato sealed part of himself. 
Juubi's chakra starts to react to Naruto's Bijuu chakra and gets separated again into 9 pieces.
Gedou Mazo/Juubi's body crumbles and the Bijuu say to Naruto that they will not die just go to some kind of Bijuu realm until they get revived. 
Yamato, Samui and her bro come out of Gedo Mazo's remains while Naruto and KO watch as Edo Tensei is releassed and Madara is finnaly defeated.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 29, 2012)

Long term prediction:

Obito is TnJ'd and dies betraying Madara (yeah I already hate it but knowing Kishi it will probably happen), Juubi is revived and Madara becomes it's Jinchuriki but he has trouble controlling Juubi's power so he is forced to leave to master it's power. Tsunade succeeds in saving the Kages but at the cost of her life.

Some crazy shit happens with Oro and Sasuke, Orochimaru gains a powerup but is killed for good to hype Sasuke, Sasuke gains a new powerup (probably Perfect Susano, Rinnegan or Elder Son's eyes... who knows, something that puts him on the same level with Naruto). Naruto is informed that Sasuke is about to attack Konoha and he comes back. Naruto is made the new Hokage. Naruto vs. Sasuke, mirroring Hashi vs. Madara perfectly... Hokage defending his village against an enraged Uchiha. Though this time after Sasuke is defeated he will be TnJ'd as well. The two descendants of the Sage finally put aside their differences and work together to save the world from Madara and Juubi.

Naruto & Sasuke hunt down Madara, who now has much better control over the Juubi. The fight is pretty equal, although it all ends with Madara losing control. Juubi breaks out and Madara is killed in the process. Naruto & Sasuke vs. Juubi. At some point Sasuke sacrifices himself to save Naruto from a fatal attack. Naruto gains final powerup and beats Juubi.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 29, 2012)

THE ROOKIES FINALLY REAPPEAR 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That or Karin's prison break


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 29, 2012)

-JT- said:


> THE ROOKIES FINALLY REAPPEAR



I completely forgot about them :rofl

They'v been running for almost 40 chapters now


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 29, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I completely forgot about them :rofl
> 
> They'v been running for almost 40 chapters now




So has Kishi


----------



## Itachisaywat (Oct 29, 2012)

What's Karin supposed to be doing? Watch her get captured by Sasuke for her DNA


----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2012)

Damn can't belive we have no chapter this week.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 29, 2012)

-JT- said:


> THE ROOKIES FINALLY REAPPEAR
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i was thinking maybe they will run into the kages first madara seemed to be closer to naruto and bee so maybe the kages are in between them. and they will all go to narutos location.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 30, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I completely forgot about them :rofl
> 
> They'v been running for almost 40 chapters now




they are stuck in an izanami trap that itachi set so that they wouldnt arrive to make Naruto's life even more complicated


----------



## Sango-chan (Oct 30, 2012)

What about Karin?!


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 30, 2012)

I predict early chapter. Maybe Friday sometime.

*Expansion of my earlier prediction:*
Obito and Madara get connected to Gedo Mazo.
Turns out Obito was delaying for Madara to turn up.
Naruto and Bee get stomped.
Tsunade heals the kages and she dies.
Rookies turn up at both sites and clean up the corpses.
Alliance takes a small break to mourn for Tsunade.
I'm forgetting something with Orochimaru here.
Alliance arrives at the hideout.
The alliance engages Obito/Madara.
Tsuki no Me begins.
Reboot @ Chapter 1.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 30, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I completely forgot about them :rofl
> 
> They'v been running for almost 40 chapters now



I think they've drowned in the rain by now while they were thinking about how to help Naruto....

I predict no questions will be answered and the plot will barely progress.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 30, 2012)

Itachisaywat said:


> What's Karin supposed to be doing? Watch her get captured by Sasuke for her DNA





Sango-chan said:


> What about Karin?!



You just watch  Karin will be essential for taking down the Uchiha. The Uzumakis combined forces will vanquish the plague that is the Uchiha


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 30, 2012)

We need a plot twist or something.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 30, 2012)

Sasuke is gonna save Kakashi.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 30, 2012)

Sakura solos with sleep bombs.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 30, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Sasuke is gonna save Kakashi.



I'd jizz in my pants.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 30, 2012)

My new prediction:

Tobito kills Kakashi, aborbs Bee, ans as they arrive, all the fodders.

Madara fuck up Naruto with the woodragon.

When he wants to finish him, something happens that stop him.

Obito tells him it must be some Orochimaru's trap in the Edo Tensei

Obito then tells him they must go to fix it, and to fix the juubi with the Hachibi

As they go away, Naruto yells: Stop bastards, after all you did blablabla...

And as he strikes, Obito stop him right away with Madara's fan

*Final pannel: As Obito and Madara are fadding away, Madara says Naruto: "I'll be back, my son, born in the darkness"
*


----------



## Shattering (Oct 30, 2012)

Itachi appears, he study the situation and joins Madara's side, Naruto is fucked


----------



## Mariko (Oct 30, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Itachi appears, he study the situation *and think: Nobody soloes nowadays... And he goes back*



Fixed!



(In fact, the whole Shippuden part has ruined the Uchiha's clan, symbolized at this time by dat Itachi. Feck u Kishi)


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol Bleach was good this week...
> 
> If anything Naruto was getting slow over the last few weeks. Hopefully a return to battle sorts that all out though.



it has aizen in the past few chapters while naruto lacked itachi/orochimaru. ofcourse bleach >>> naruto


----------



## Lovely (Oct 30, 2012)

A preview could probably give us a hint, since the whole flashback sequence is over.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 30, 2012)

Rin shows up.

NF crashes.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2012)

Naruto overcomes the Wood Dragon. Kakashi and Obito are discussing Rin.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Oct 30, 2012)

Naruto destroy the Wood Dragon and Madara use Hashirama's full power or his Perfect Susano-o(unless those 8 weapons and that scroll is Hashirama's full power).

Kakashi vs Obito: A little of battle and change to Sasuke and Orochimaru.


----------



## UchihaSage (Oct 30, 2012)

hinata arrives at the battlefield


----------



## Scizor (Oct 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto overcomes the Wood Dragon.



That sounds naughty.

And I predict the beginning of Kakashi vs Obito after some Rinremarks and Madara stepping on the haxgas.


----------



## Sango-chan (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, its either gonna be the Sauce showing up or the Rookies.........ahh thank goodness this week is half-way over with.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Oct 30, 2012)

Sasuke finds the ones who know everything. It skips back Madara VS Naruto.
Naruto is on death's door.
Sasuke shows up with Jugo and Suigetsu.
Sasuke mentions that he offpaneled Orochimaru.
Chapter ends as Sasuke uses Blaze Release against Madara.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2012)

narutos chark affect the wood dragon and it becomes a tree grow leaves and get rooted in the ground or something and madara will be  shocked


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 30, 2012)

Kakashi and Obito throw one half-assed attack each at one another, then stand there and talk about Rin.

We get maybe another two pages of Madara versus Naruto, but the central fight here is obviously Obito so it won't show much and will probably reveal even less. 

_Possibly_ a throwback to Sasuke but it may be too soon. Unless Obito makes a reference to him, which could make things a little interesting.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 31, 2012)

Has the preview from this week's JUMP been released by 2ch / ohana yet, or still nothing on next week's chapter?


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 31, 2012)

Participating in Bleach Telegrams this week has made me crave mindfucks. 



UchihaSage said:


> hinata arrives at the battlefield


This is the only thing left that could excite the base, sad to say. I reckon she'll get there within about three chapters or so. If not this coming chapter.

It's worth noting that we're at 600+ chapters and yet Sharingan and Byakugan users have never really seen each other face-to-face. I'm expecting something big when she turns up.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 31, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Participating in Bleach Telegrams this week has made me crave mindfucks.
> 
> This is the only thing left that could excite the base, sad to say. I reckon she'll get there within about three chapters or so. If not this coming chapter.
> 
> It's worth noting that we're at 600+ chapters and yet Sharingan and Byakugan users have never really seen each other face-to-face. I'm expecting something big when she turns up.



This. The Byakugan is about to come back, me thinks!


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 31, 2012)

Ino and her rookie friends will appear next chapter...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 31, 2012)

Naruto destroys the Wood Dragon and tells Madara you have to do better than this and forces Madara into using another Jutsu. 

I hope we some of Orochimaru and Sasuke too, maybe last panel will show that they have reached their destination.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 31, 2012)

After a tough skirmish, Madara subdues Naruto, and Kakashi continues to talk with Obito.


----------



## Klue (Oct 31, 2012)

Dead Obito, new Madara/Hashirama jutsu - all I want to see.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2012)

By this time, The whole Naruto madara kakashi gai tobi bee clusterfuck has become too dramatic for me.

The one who knows everything please.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Oct 31, 2012)

MY prediction is that not much of anything will happen and it will be 10 plus chapters before the Naruto-Madara fight heats up. The rest of the time will be split between Kakashi and Obito having a heated battle-convo and a bunch of preliminary posturing between the real heavy hitters.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 31, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> This. The Byakugan is about to come back, me thinks!


It'd better do so with Neji though 



MEIzukage said:


> Ino and her rookie *bitches *will appear next chapter...



Fixed 

And would love it to happen.


----------



## Wax Knight (Oct 31, 2012)

Since things are back to action, I think we finally willl get to see Obito vs. Kakashi (and Gai?)


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 31, 2012)

-JT- said:


> It'd better do so with Neji though



Kishi better use this opportunity to wank the Hyuuga clan 

They need this 



Glazed Lipstick said:


> Since things are back to action, I think we finally willl get to see Obito vs. Kakashi (and Gai?)



Gai's fighting Madara at the moment alongside Bee and Naruto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 31, 2012)

Ricky Sen said:


> MY prediction is that not much of anything will happen and it will be 10 plus chapters before the Naruto-Madara fight heats up. The rest of the time will be split between Kakashi and Obito having a heated battle-convo and a bunch of preliminary posturing between the real heavy hitters.



I think this is only the initial skirmish between Naruto and Madara. This fight may well not even go anywhere.

I don't think we'll see much of a real fight between the two of them until Sasuke is there.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 31, 2012)

i think that something impressive might happen next week, the drawing might be good too, whe kishi takes these breaks, its usually to make a more elaborated chapter i think


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sasuke Kirin's Madara and makes him cry.


----------



## Mansali (Nov 1, 2012)

This is the song that will be playing in Madara's head after he realzes that Naruto is better than Hashirama. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu7QvOQKcKk[/YOUTUBE]

He will then release himself and move on to the afterlife.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 1, 2012)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Sasuke Kirin's Madara and makes him cry.



Of course this would make Sasuke cry.
It wouldn't _do_ anything except piss Madara off. 

Kishi will probably change focus now. It's the start of a new volume and we haven't see Sasuke or the Alliance is ages. It's their time.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2012)

its the start of a new volume? GOOD NEWS SO!


my interest in this chapter went up by 900%


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 1, 2012)

I hope Kishi forgot about the Alliance. Most of those characters are terrible and they will be useless for what is going on now, anyway.



SonVegeta said:


> This is the song that will be playing in Madara's head after he realzes that Naruto is better than Hashirama.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu7QvOQKcKk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> He will then release himself and move on to the afterlife.



Madara never tried to forget Hashirama. He sat in a cave underground and stared at his naked statue for 50 years while playing with his DNA-infused goo and making babies with it. 

And Naruto will never be better in his heart.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 1, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara never tried to forget Hashirama. He sat in a cave underground and stared at his naked statue for 50 years while playing with his DNA-infused goo and making babies with it.
> 
> *And Naruto will never be better in his heart.*



Of course! 

In Madara's heart Hashirama is his lover. While Naruto at best is his nephew or son.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> its the start of a new volume? GOOD NEWS SO!
> 
> 
> my interest in this chapter went up by 900%



Lol, why?


----------



## Ricky Sen (Nov 1, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think this is only the initial skirmish between Naruto and Madara. This fight may well not even go anywhere.
> 
> I don't think we'll see much of a real fight between the two of them until Sasuke is there.



I completely agree. This fight doesn't scream "FINAL SHOWDOWN" to us like most shonens do. Madara is most likely testing the waters.

I have to disagree about the sasuke part though. I think he'll have a mini-arc about his scroll and "them" before he returns to the battlefield. 

Sasuke and Naruto tag team vs Juubi Madara would be a sick ending to this manga. THey could finish him with the same trick they used against Zabuza to save Kakashi from the water prison. 

Nostalgia


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 1, 2012)

How many Kamui shots has Kakashi fired? Two or three? Plus an extended battle against Rinnegan/Sharingan-equipped, dead jinchuuriki where he used Kage Bunshin and some lightning-based attacks overall since joining the fray with Gai. He can't have much energy left. I'm surprised he's standing even now. Part 1 Kakashi would have been in a hospital bed eons ago already, and the Kakashi from earlier in part 2 would have been after the second Kamui. 

I think Gai will provide back up for Kakashi. If Kakashi can solo Obito in his current condition, this would be the single-most impressive thing I'll have ever seen in Naruto, or close to it. To be fair, Obito's taken a Rasengan to face and has also used MS extensively. I mean, that has to take something out of him.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that something impressive might happen next week, the drawing might be good too, whe kishi takes these breaks, its usually to make a more elaborated chapter i think


No he takes these breaks when he realizes he fucked up something. I think he just finally realized this whole tobito thing just didn't quite fit Now he will pull something out his ass to make it fit that's not gonna make to much sense lol.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 1, 2012)

(510)THIZZ said:


> No he takes these breaks when he realizes he fucked up something. I think he just finally realized this whole tobito thing just didn't quite fit Now he will pull something out his ass to make it fit that's not gonna make to much sense lol.



For me the flashback feels like he tried to go back rereading the chapters to fill every plothole.

The proof is that he have missed some of them, for example, Tobi can take off both his arms while Obitos half body is made of that shit.

I think he knew he missed it and took a break to figure out wtf he should do now.

I think? I KNOW thats the reason.





Prediction: Obito wakes up and recognized its just a dream and hes still the poor 1 intelligence retard.

He hears Rins voice and he turn around and sees Rin completely naked.

He starts nosebleeding flies all the way back and hits the wall, points at Rin and shouts "H-HEY RIN WHERES YOUR CLOTHS?!"

Rin replies: "Haha you pervert, i saw the thing going out while you said Rin Rin oh Rin in your sleep."

Obito: "NO ITS NOT LIKE THAT!"

Rin: "Obito. Youre 25 years old now and you never had a girlfriend. Hmmmm."

Obito: "WH-WHAT?! WHY ARE YOU LOOKING AT ME LIKE THAT?! RIN!"

Rin: "Its time for you to learn."

Obito: "Huh what do you mean?" Obito is now sweating so much and is about to faint due to the shock of blood lost.

Rin: "About life."

Kakashi looks disappointed at Obito from the window and walks away.

Chapter ends.


----------



## Mantux31 (Nov 1, 2012)

Where did the gedo mazo go in the recent chapters?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 1, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Where did the gedo mazo go in the recent chapters?


It's still going through puberty in the flame barrier.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 1, 2012)

Believe me, breaks doesn't have to effect on the new chapter.
Sakura's confession happened after a break too.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 1, 2012)

Is there a preview in this week's WSJ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, why?


because we could get a recap of what is going on everywhere, and it means Sasuke and Orochimaru


----------



## Addy (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> because we could get a recap of what is going on everywhere, and it means Sasuke and Orochimaru



sasuke standing on the corpses of the alience with orochimaru telling him "you didn't kill them?. your still too soft.......... you sure itachi didn't TNJ you or something? "


----------



## gershwin (Nov 1, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Believe me, breaks doesn't have to effect on the new chapter.
> Sakura's confession happened after a break too.



And that was a pure masterpiece


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> because we could get a recap of what is going on everywhere, and it means Sasuke and Orochimaru



Lol, I see.

Sasuke and Orochimaru would be most preferable, at this point. Need to get the taste of that horrible Obito flashback out of my mouth.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd rather put up with more Obito flashbacks than Sasuke and PedoSnake


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> I'd rather put up with more Obito flashbacks than Sasuke and PedoSnake



And further delay the secrets of the scroll?


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 1, 2012)

At this point move to Sasuke and Orochimaru would be the best for the story.


Gilgamesh said:


> I'd rather put up with more Obito flashbacks than Sasuke and PedoSnake


Are you a masochist or what?


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 1, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Is there a preview in this week's WSJ?



Why do people keep ignoring this question?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 1, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Why do people keep ignoring this question?



Because only takL knows


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2012)

i think that the majority might agree that we have gotten too much Obito for now and a little break would be appreciated


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that the majority might agree that we have gotten too much Obito for now and a little break would be appreciated



Definitely time for Sasuke's little adventure


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2012)

and see, kishi cant go foward with Madara either, because he would need to show Obito's fight simultaneously

this leaves for us, Sasuke and Orochimaru, Tsunade and kages, or the alliance...or Karin


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> and see, kishi cant go foward with Madara either, because he would need to show Obito's fight simultaneously
> 
> this leaves for us, Sasuke and Orochimaru, Tsunade and kages, or the alliance...or Karin



Sasuke and Orochimaru will probably tie in with Karin's reintroduction. Tsunade and the Kage's will probably be found by the Alliance (possibly off-panel, but preferably on-panel)

I think we should go to Sasuke's Fantastic Adventure (TM) for the better part of a volume, then cut back to Alliance and Kage's for a chapter or two, and have both the Alliance+Kages and Team Orochimaru Sasuke arrive at the current battle all at once to finish off the Volume.
Kishi said that Naruto and Sasuke will meet in the War and that 'all our favourite characters will get their chance in the spotlight'.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2012)

ah there is another important thing, Obito's flashback ended at the Kyuubi attack.

Well, Kishi could be about to "continue" throught Sasuke's plot, showing what the Uchihas were doing that night, what really went on during the massacre, what is in the tablet, etc, because the flashbacks are interlaced


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> ah there is another important thing, Obito's flashback ended at the Kyuubi attack.
> 
> Well, Kishi could be about to "continue" throught Sasuke's plot, showing what the Uchihas were doing that night, what really went on during the massacre, what is in the tablet, etc, because the flashbacks are interlaced



I can see where you're coming from and I completely agree. 
The only thing that Kishi has yet to show about Obito's past is Hidden Mist, and why he acted so retarded when he first 'joined' Akatsuki. Again - could be explained as an elaborate scheme but I doubt it will be touched on.

Explaining where the Uchiha were that night is integral to the plot and will probably lead towards Sasuke's redemption


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Sasuke and Orochimaru will probably tie in with Karin's reintroduction. Tsunade and the Kage's will probably be found by the Alliance (possibly off-panel, but preferably on-panel)
> 
> I think we should go to Sasuke's Fantastic Adventure (TM) for the better part of a volume, then cut back to Alliance and Kage's for a chapter or two, and have both the Alliance+Kages and Team Orochimaru Sasuke arrive at the current battle all at once to finish off the Volume.
> Kishi said that Naruto and Sasuke will meet in the War and that 'all our favourite characters will get their chance in the spotlight'.



yeah he could switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru now, make Sasuke discover what he must discover, and then make him decide to go to Madara.

Then we switch, already expecting the moment when they will finally arrive during the battle.



cosmovsgoku said:


> I can see where you're coming from and I completely agree.
> The only thing that Kishi has yet to show about Obito's past is Hidden Mist, and why he acted so retarded when he first 'joined' Akatsuki. Again - could be explained as an elaborate scheme but I doubt it will be touched on.
> 
> Explaining where the Uchiha were that night is integral to the plot and will probably lead towards Sasuke's redemption



yeah, kishi must tie the loose ends


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 1, 2012)

Alternatively - this chapter could just be more of Nardo calling Madara a retard, and more Obito flashback's with Kakashi kinda just standing around asking 'why?!'

He'll either use this as a chance to clear up loose ends.
or he forgot


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that the majority might agree that we have gotten too much Obito for now and a little break would be appreciated



We've gotten far too much Uchiha, and a break would be appreciated, but there are only Uchiha left.



Obito should have been a Senju.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> We've gotten far too much Uchiha, and a break would be appreciated, but there are only Uchiha left.
> 
> 
> 
> Obito should have been a Senju.


well, the only way to not get Uchiha now is get the Alliance, the kages or Karin


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 1, 2012)

Let's face it. The whole story focusses around Kishi wanking the Uchiha


----------



## timmysblood (Nov 1, 2012)

-Naruto and Bee/Gai vs Madara

-Kakashi talks and fights Obito

-Ends with cliffhanger where Heros in desperate situation, Gai prepares to use the eighth gate perhaps.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 1, 2012)

Ramen guy has to enter the fight soon. Next chapter for sure.


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well, the only way to not get Uchiha now is get the Alliance, the kages or Karin



Do not want.

Bring the Uchiha.


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 1, 2012)

i hope it doesn't leave where it is now, because that would increase the possibility that the Kakashi and Obito fight will be off-panel (and don't say it couldn't happen, look at the Kage vs Madara fight)


----------



## Klue (Nov 1, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> i hope it doesn't leave where it is now, because that would increase the possibility that the Kakashi and Obito fight will be off-panel (and don't say it couldn't happen, look at the Kage vs Madara fight)



Less opportunities for a Rin-centric flashback.

Do want.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 2, 2012)

oh god...i wonder how many chapters will it take until they start to scream about Rin


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 2, 2012)

Madara vs Naruto and co.

Obito vs Kakashi

cliffhanger Sasuke and Orochimaru meet the "one/ones"


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 2, 2012)

Agh,the suspense I can't take it!!!!!!!

But more less from Kish it's about a 50/50 chance with Sauske or the Rookie and co.


----------



## ed17 (Nov 2, 2012)

Black Sun said:


> Ramen guy has to enter the fight soon. Next chapter for sure.



do you mean he is going to use that terrifying ramen sealing jutsu?


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2012)

Not really interested in Obito and Kakashi's battle. Probably full of Rin drama and Kamui spam. What I rather see is Kishi continue or finish fleshing out VOTE Madara and Hashirama's powers, so that he can finally take off the gloves and focus on Rikudou's power.

Beyond that, and I can't believe I'm typing this, but a switch to Sasuke doesn't sound too bad. Scroll, people who know everything - yeah, not bad!


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh come on Klue, i bet you are dying to see what kind of information is on this scroll, mainly when there is about 99% chance that it has something to do with Rikudou


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 2, 2012)

608-620: Revenge of the Ninja

Uchihas explain about link to Kurama/Kyuubi
Naruto get put in genjutsu
Naruto wreaks havoc
Rookies arrive
Girls die
Kakashi cut Naruto through and say
You were the chosen one! It was said that you would destroy the hatred, not join it!
Bring balance to the world, not leave it in darkness.
Naruto get carted off to Akatsuki base
Wake up after bijuu extraction
Ask where are my bitches
Obito say It seems, in your anger, you killed them
Naruko freaks out screaming


----------



## Turrin (Nov 2, 2012)

Prediction/Fanfic

Naruto Chapter 608: Those he Carries on his back

*Kakashi activates his MS

Obito, "In the end, your moniker is fitting, your just a copy"
Obito, "Even the Sharingan that gave you, your fame is just a copy of you my powers"

Kakashi, "You don't get it Obito, each thing I have copied, represents a precious memory for good or bad."
Kakashi, "That's why I will beat you"
Obito, "Your talk big like always, but your already at your limit"

*Flashback to Young Kakashi and Gai sparring, with Gai all beat up 

Kakashi, "Let's call it quits, your already at your limit Gai"
Gai, "You known Kakashi, The only reason limits exist is to surpass them"
Gai, "I'll show you Kakashi"

*Gai opens his gates. Flashback ends

Kakashi, "Gate of Healing Open!"

*Kakashi's body regenerates

Obito, "You managed to recover, but it's not enough"

*Obito goes to us MS. Flashback to Zabuza and Kakashi in the Wave Arc.

Zabuza, "I'll tell you this Kakashi, don't expect the same Jutsu to work on me twice"

*Flashback Ends 

Kakashi, "Obito I'll tell you this, don't expect the same Jutsu to work on me twice"
Kakashi, "Demonic Mist Technique"

Obito, "If you try hiding behind that mist I'll just blast it away"
Obito, "Katon: Gōka Mekkyaku"

*Flashback to Asuma and Kakashi

Asuma, "I know you were off training Sasuke, but you missed out on quite the match"
Asuma, "Naruto pulled out one crazy strategy to beat that genius Neji"

*Flashback ends and the mist is dispersed with Kakashi KO on he ground

Obito, "In the end your were just talk again"

*KO'd Kakashi suddenly disperse into water and Kakashi shoots out of the ground bellow Obito with a punch. Obito barely evades the punch and extends a Mokuton spear from his arm stabbing Kakashi in the gut

*Flashback to Kakashi with Sakura during the time-skip

Kakashi, "How is your training with Tsunade going"
Sakura, "I just learned an amazing new jutsu, check this out chandaro!"

*Flashback ends. Kakashi is healed using Sakura's regeneration technique. Kakashi continues his attack catching Obito off guard and he launches a Rasengan at Obito

*Flashback to Kakashi watching Minato hit Yondaime Raikage with Rasengan

Raikage, "You managed to injure me even through my Raiton Armor, what is that technique"
Minato, "I call it Rasengan, the ultimate form of shape manipulation"

*Flashback ends and Obito is forced to phase through Rasengan into his dimension

*Flashback to Rin & Kakashi is about to be stabbed 

Rin, "Reika no Jutsu"

*Rin turns into spirit form and flies into Kakashi repelling the attack, but the hidden mist shinobi cast a jutsu to control rin

Hidden Mist Shinobi, "Foolish girl, she was the only one who was able to master Reika no Jutsu, since Kaito Dan, but now we can take that secret back to the mist"

*Rin controls Kakashi into form Rarikiri and charging at her own body

Kakashi, "Rin, you'll die"
Rin, "I've given the rest of my chakra to you Kakashi, live, from now on what ever path awaits you, you'll carry both Obito's eyes and my spirit into the future"

*The Rarikiri hits Rin's body

Rin, "Kakashi...you..."

Rin, "Are the one I love"

*Flashback ends.

Kakashi, "Reika no Jutsu" 

Obito (Thinking), "Dammit he warp his real body here with the aid of a clone"

*Kakashi spirit flows into Obito's body and immobilizes, forcing Obito to take out a Kunai

Obito, "So you intend to force me to stab myself  to death Kakashi"

Kakashi, "No, you and I both know that your current body can't be killed so easily"

Kakashi, "The best I can do is this"

*Kakashi has Obito stab himself in his Rinnegan eye with a Kunai

Obito, "ugh Dam you Kakashi, so your aim was to take away my Rinnega to stop my control over the Gedou Mazou"

*Kakashi controls Obito's body and has him walk over to his own lifeless body and take out his Sharingan

Obito, "What are you doing"

Kakashi, "It's true one of my goals was to stop Juubi from being summoned"
Kakashi, "but wouldn't you say, you have reached the status of Jonin now"
Kakashi, "I owe you a present don't I"

Obito, "This is nonsense Kakashi, you'd willingly hand over power to your enemy"

Kakashi, "That Sharingan contains all of my memories, including what happened to Rin"
Kakashi, "From now on what ever path awaits you, you'll carry all the peoples spirits this sharingan has seen on to the future"
Kakashi, "And Obito I have always consider you my most precious friend"

*Kakashi's spirit disperses in dazzling light. 

End of Chapter. The death of a hero, next time Obito's choice.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 2, 2012)

^ Interesting... I somewhat like it 


And I also like how more people are seriously considering the return of Karin to the fray


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 2, 2012)

-JT- said:


> And I also like how more people are seriously considering the return of Karin to the fray


It's too convenient that Karin escaped in a momement that Sasuke and company are going on a trip. She did somehting to Sasuke in the past so that would be the moment to Kishimoto reveals that mainly if it is related to what Sasuke will discover.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 2, 2012)

Aizen joins the battle.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 2, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Aizen joins the battle.



With his Sharingan!


----------



## Velocity (Nov 2, 2012)

I would like to predict that Kakashi and Obito take the entire chapter up with their fight, the two showing off a bagillion new jutsu - but we all know that we're more likely to see Naruto and Madara with their crazy over-the-top attacks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 2, 2012)

> Rin, "Kakashi...you..."
> 
> Rin, "Are the one I love"



This really shouldn't happen.


----------



## Jad (Nov 2, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> This really shouldn't happen.



What DVD is that?


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 2, 2012)

Jad said:


> What DVD is that?



Most likely Transformers.....


----------



## Karasu (Nov 2, 2012)

Chapter needs to switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru's little field trip.  Inquiring minds want to know what the hell is going on  



ed17 said:


> do you mean he is going to use that terrifying ramen sealing jutsu?



 Death by noodles bitches - you DO NOT want to go out like that!


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 2, 2012)

are we getting the chapter early? i remember when there was a week off we got the chapter on Saturday


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't think so.


----------



## NW (Nov 2, 2012)

I want to switch to Sasuke and Oro to see who the one who knows everything. 

Or more Obito. Either is fine.


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 2, 2012)

Dammit it has been a long time ,but fuck it

*Naruto 608 : The True Thunder King *


:sanji


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Nov 2, 2012)

Too much Edo Madara, Obito, Naruto & Co.

I want Orochimaru and Sasuke


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 2, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Dammit it has been a long time ,but fuck it
> 
> *Naruto 608 : The True Thunder King *
> 
> ...



so a beat up raikage was just a clone? 



Mickie said:


> Too much Edo Madara, Obito, Naruto & Co.
> 
> I want Orochimaru and Sasuke



yeah same, especially orochimaru


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 2, 2012)

With the release of Sasuke novel Kishimoto could celebrate it and bring Sasuke back to the story with a color cover.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Dammit it has been a long time ,but fuck it
> 
> *Naruto 608 : The True Thunder King *
> 
> ...



The truth will arrive shortly.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 3, 2012)

Early spoilers would make an awesome b-day gift.

Just sayin' universe.


----------



## Jad (Nov 3, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> are we getting the chapter early? i remember when there was a week off we got the chapter on Saturday



Pika pretty much stated that's only when the entire Shounen Jump goes on a break, do we than get it earlier. But because it was just Naruto, and not Shounen Jump, we get it at the normal day/time in the next issue.

We might get it a day earlier than usual I guess, which I think usually happens. Especially if it's a chapter with no talking, that way translators can just scan and clean the pages and put it out there to read.



Nimander said:


> Early spoilers would make an awesome b-day gift.
> 
> Just sayin' universe.



Best bet is a day earlier than usual release time.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 3, 2012)

prediction:
Title: The legacy of Fourth.
-16 pages of Naruto-Madara/Tobi-Kakashi fights.
-17 page where Naruto start to prepare THAT JUTSU, which require few chapters of preparation.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 3, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> With the release of Sasuke novel Kishimoto could celebrate it and bring Sasuke back to the story with a color cover.


there is a high possibility that this will happen actually , would explain the break


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 3, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I would like to predict that Kakashi and Obito take the entire chapter up with their fight, the two showing off a bagillion new jutsu - but we all know that we're more likely to see Naruto and Madara with their crazy over-the-top attacks.



I'd say it's the exact opposite.

The central battle here is obviously Obito versus Kakashi. They got flashbacks and have a fleshed out, established background now, and the last chapter ended with a hyped-up "YOU DIE NOW" statement from Obito. 

Madara's battle is, once again, more or less a filler fight in the background to build tension and create a good backdrop/distraction from the main fights. He'll eventually get his big centerpiece, but it won't be here.

This current fight is Obito's last moment of stardom before he goes down. Kishi's going to keep it the main focus of the goings-on.

That said, don't expect any new jutsu from neither Kakashi nor Obito either. The fight will be 75% talking.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 3, 2012)

Even Kishi doesn't know what's going on with Sasuke
That's why he parked him in the NEXT ARC category

This arc is all about the current battle
And this current battle has nothing to do with Sasuke


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> That said, don't expect any new jutsu from neither Kakashi nor Obito either. The fight will be 75% talking.



Yup.

This fight is going to blow. 








[SIZE=-10]Keeping my expectations low, hoping that I'm wrong.[/SIZE]


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 3, 2012)

Mby since Kakashi doesnt have too much chakra, he will open few gates? We know he is able to use lotus, so he can do it... and it wouldn't be that stupid in his situation


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 3, 2012)

Enter Team Taka at the last 3 pages


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2012)

You guys know we're not going to see Sasuke until next year.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> You guys know we're not going to see Sasuke until next year.



I hope so. Naruto, Obito & Madara stuff is about nine million times more interesting than Sasuke and Pedochimaru running around.

I was pretty mad when we last switched to him. I mean I was expecting him to show cool new stuff against Kabuto but all we got was:
- Sasuke doing nothing
- Itachi being Gary Stu
- Kabuto's borefest flashbacks

I really hope we see some new feats from Sasuke though, with his current feats he is barely over MS Sasuke level. He wouldn't stand a chance against KCM and especially BM Naruto. He needs to show some new stuff to catch up.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 3, 2012)

the ones who know everything are remnants of the senju.

you heard it here first folks.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 3, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Enter Team Taka at the last 3 pages


No thank you.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 3, 2012)

hope the kakashi thing get over with quick i want to get to the real fight between naruto and madara and the most important thing the revival of the juubi.

but next chapter i think we see obito use wood jutsus i think kishi will have obito not be able to use kamui cause naruto clone is still waiting for him or something.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 3, 2012)

Gabe said:


> hope the kakashi thing get over with quick i want to get to the real fight between naruto and madara and the most important thing the revival of the juubi.



Indeed, I really wanna see Naruto vs. Madara. I already hate Kakashi vs. Obito because for Kakashi to have ANY chance in even hoping of defeating Obito, Obito's PIS levels need to go beyond ridiculous. Like even more ridiculous than Kabuto vs. Uchihaha bros or Naruto & Bee vs. Itachi and Nagato.


----------



## takL (Nov 3, 2012)

no naruto preview in the wsj #49

i predict another flashback of obito or kakashi.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2012)

takL said:


> no naruto preview in the wsj #49
> 
> i predict another flashback of obito or kakashi.



Basically, you predict more Rin.


----------



## takL (Nov 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> Basically, you predict more Rin.



i cant deny that. the mystery about rin should be unraveled asap.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 3, 2012)

takL said:


> no naruto preview in the wsj #49
> 
> *i predict another flashback* of obito or kakashi.



Already! Please no, I want this battle to finally finish...


----------



## Olivia (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree, I want to see this fight end already with Obito winning.


----------



## Hossaim (Nov 3, 2012)

I predict Sasuke


----------



## -JT- (Nov 3, 2012)

SCREW NARUTO/SASUKE-

GIMME THE ROOKIES


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 3, 2012)

takL said:


> no naruto preview in the wsj #49
> 
> i predict another flashback of obito or kakashi.



we just got out of a flashback last chapter, there is no way we're going back into flahsbacks the following chapter.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 3, 2012)

Naruto vs Madara and Sasuke and Pedosnake.


----------



## Papi Jota (Nov 3, 2012)

This will be Kakashi's and Gai's last fight in the entire manga series. I wan't this one to be a great one. I don't wan't it rushed so we can see Naruto and Madara fight.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 3, 2012)

takL said:


> no naruto preview in the wsj #49
> 
> i predict another flashback of obito or kakashi.


no, ffs. We just got out of Obito's flashback




UchihaSage said:


> Even Kishi doesn't know what's going on with Sasuke
> That's why he parked him in the NEXT ARC category
> 
> This arc is all about the current battle
> And this current battle has nothing to do with Sasuke



foreshadowing says otherwise


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2012)

Were goona see some wood feats.


----------



## NarutoMadara (Nov 3, 2012)

is there no chapter this Wednesday?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2012)

There is a chapter this week.


----------



## Klue (Nov 3, 2012)

I hope Kakashi plucks out Obito's Rinnegan eye, Madara's eye. He doesn't deserve to wield such epic power.


----------



## falconzx (Nov 3, 2012)

Why not                         ?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 3, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Why not                         ?


Because he's a pansy.


----------



## NarutoMadara (Nov 3, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> There is a chapter this week.


Oh ok thank you =)


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2012)

There isn't much interest in it though...

There might be a change of scenes. That's what the two weeks are for, to prepare for a new focus. We might see the kages or Sasuke. There are the Rookies and Karin is bound to appear too.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2012)

ch1p said:


> There isn't much interest in it though...
> 
> There might be a change of scenes. That's what the two weeks are for, to prepare for a new focus. We might see the kages or Sasuke. There are the Rookies and Karin is bound to appear too.



Dafuq!?!

No one wants to see Karin.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Dafuq!?!
> 
> No one wants to see Karin.



I don't mind Karin.

Just saying she's bound to appear. Much like the Rookies, who have been running for 40 chapters now..


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2012)

its the perfect moment for a change, we all know this


----------



## Boocock (Nov 4, 2012)

While I don't like the final conclusion of Turrin's fan fic prediction for 608, I definitely like the general premise of Kakashi's offense in that story.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 4, 2012)

ch1p said:


> I don't mind Karin.
> 
> Just saying she's bound to appear. Much like the Rookies, who have been running for 40 chapters now..



yeah. i really want to see the rookies go up against madara or at least tobi. 

the war is over naruto after all and they have all resolved to help protect him from tobi, so if they get there too late and naruto solos i will be a bit dissapointed.

so if they don't show up, naruto better be getting captured.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2012)

This is the best time for switch imo.My interest in the scroll has risen, and I really dislike Oro.So I want it to get out of way already.

I'm not even slightest interested in Madara vs. Naruto. "My jutsu is bigger than yours" battles are not my type. Kakashi vs. Obito will be mostly talk and Kakashi's tactics (i love my tactics in fight tbh).

Anyways, this is the last battle of Kakashi in entire series and his character arc's resolve.As a big fan of him, I'm concerned.Like Pika said, his fight will be the central focus now.I hope Kishi won't kill him.


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Dafuq!?!
> 
> No one wants to see Karin.



Uh.......sure, just not right now!


----------



## Dantaeres (Nov 4, 2012)

The only reason I would like to see Sasuke is to see him die. 
Obito and Kakashi has already wasted enough panels get done with it the fatest way possible.
Only interesting thing is Madara vs Naruto I just want a good fight, no more cheap shitty drama this is not a soap opera for fuck sake Kishi.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 4, 2012)

I predict:

*1. Kakashi using a secret jutsu to make Madara sacrifice himself with the Rinnegan.

2. Rin come back to life.

3. Kakashi ties Obito up.

4. Rin cheats on Kakashi while Obito sees everything.

5. After it is done, Rin rips out Obitos eye and gives it to Kakashi and they start kissing while Obito screams in agony and butthurt.

*


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope we won't switch to anyone and stay where fights are. And please no rookies

And lol, it's offtopic, but I just thought:

Isn't it funny how Obito says that he has no identity, his name means nothing to him, "it's utterly meaningless", but comes up with something like "Tobi" as his alias?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 4, 2012)

My 608 prediction. Please read! I had fun doing this. 

*Chapter 608 - He Who Is Scum*

For the first couple pages Kakashi and Obito argue while countering each others attacks with Kamui.

Kakashi collapses after the brutal clash due to exhaustion. 

Obito then proclaims, "Kakashi, you always were nothing but scum!" 


_Scene switches to Madara and Naruto._


Madara's wood dragon is destroyed by the kyuubi shroud.

Madara - "You remind me of Hashirama..."

Naruto flashes back to when Obito said the same thing and about the 'curse' between the Senju and Uchiha.

Naruto - "If you and the First Hokage is like Sasuke and I... 

I bet the first hokage couldn't bring himself to kill you at the valley of the end..."


_Madara has a mini flashback to the Valley of the end._


An exhausted Hashirama is leaning over an unconcious Madara. Hashirama is forcefully implanting his power into Madara's chest. 

"Live Madara!" Madara's eyes start shifting. 

"Maybe one day you'll understand my feelings..." 

Madara's eyes open and see Hashirama above him.

"Lets fight again sometime!" 

Hashirama grins.


_End flashback_


Madara starts seething with anger. "Naruto Uzumaki..."

Madara forms a handsign and chakra starts blazing around his body.

"You are going to die here!"


_Scene returns to Kakashi and Obito_


Kakashi stares at Obito.

"Maybe I am scum, but I'd be worse than scum if I didn't save you from yourself..." _Kakashi pulls out 3 uniquely shaped soldier pills._

Obito - "Those are... Rin's..."

Kakashi - "Obito! You are part of Team Minato."

Kakashi pulls out a three pronged kunai.

"It's up to us to stop you!"

*608 END*


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2012)

Rac said:


> yeah. i really want to see the rookies go up against madara or at least tobi.
> 
> the war is over naruto after all and they have all resolved to help protect him from tobi, so if they get there too late and naruto solos i will be a bit dissapointed.
> 
> so if they don't show up, naruto better be getting captured.



why do people want the alliance because it is not just the rookies people forget this i think, to get to madara and obito it is not like they can do anything to them.  and naruto is not getting captured if he does the world ends because madara wins.

for the chapter i dont think we will move to sasuke yet, doubt it would cut to another thing in the middle of the fight.  i still think there is a big chance the one who know everything are madara and tobi. and sasuke and oro are headed there. didnt kishi say naruto and sauske would meet in the war this could be the be the moment.


----------



## Addy (Nov 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Dafuq!?!
> 
> No one wants to see Karin.



Karin soloes madara next chapter and possibly has kushina's chains


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Nov 4, 2012)

the entire forum predicts : madara stomping naruto


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2012)

I hope so.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol I know no one has read it yet but if my prediction on the previous page actually happened this forum would explode for the week... 

Just the final page alone would be enough.

(That was a shameless plug. )


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2012)

Madara, Naruto, Obito, Kakashi, Gai, Bee, The Alliance - don't care who it is, I just want to see someone getting stomped.


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> we just got out of a flashback last chapter, there is no way we're going back into flahsbacks the following chapter.



but, u and Jeαnne, just remember the chap 599 and #600

we're izami-ed


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2012)

Rac said:


> yeah. i really want to see the rookies go up against madara or at least tobi.
> 
> the war is over naruto after all and they have all resolved to help protect him from tobi, so if they get there too late and naruto solos i will be a bit dissapointed.
> 
> so if they don't show up, naruto better be getting captured.



Yes. Power of Friendship / Teamwork could be the dealbreaker. It would both be in tandem with what we've learned in part I and a good lesson for Naruto, who seems to want to do everything by himself these days. It's time this page starts resolving (Sakura is already more focused in the war and helping Naruto, so she's the first, next is Naruto with this lesson, finally Sasuke). I'd applaud it.



Moon~ said:


> "My jutsu is bigger than yours" battles are not my type.



Like me. 



> Anyways, this is the last battle of Kakashi in entire series and his character arc's resolve.As a big fan of him, I'm concerned.Like Pika said, his fight will be the central focus now.I hope Kishi won't kill him.



Kakashi is immortal. 



CA182 said:


> Lol I know no one has read it yet but if my prediction on the previous page actually happened this forum would explode for the week...
> 
> Just the final page alone would be enough.



The final page is alright, but the other ones.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 4, 2012)

ch1p said:


> The final page is alright, but the other ones.



Just alright?

Lol if Kakashi pulls out a three pronged kunai as the chapter's final page it'll be perfect...

Although I'd suspect "Kakashi can use Hiraishin!" Would be the only thread in the telegrams for the whole week.


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2012)

kakashi can also use rasengan. maybe tobi is to get that 'hiraishin the 2nd step' for the third time?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 4, 2012)

takL said:


> kakashi can also use rasengan. maybe tobi is to get that 'hiraishin the 2nd step' for the third time?



Chapter 609 - Kakashi merges step 2 + the rasengan with Kamui to create Hiraishin step 3.

Forum rages since Hiraishin step 3 implies Kakashi > Minato


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2012)

[





CA182 said:


> Just alright?
> 
> Lol if Kakashi pulls out a three pronged kunai as the chapter's final page it'll be perfect...
> 
> Although I'd suspect "Kakashi can use Hiraishin!" Would be the only thread in the telegrams for the whole week.



*KAKASHI WANK IS FINE BY ME.*​


CA182 said:


> Kakashi > Minato


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2012)

pupils are to exceed their masters and new generations are to better previous generations.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 4, 2012)

the only one surpassing minato is naruto. people can keep dreaming about kakashi though


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2012)

If Kakashi surpasses Minato then NF is going down again 

btw;

kakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdiekakashicannotdie

*crosses fingers*


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2012)

since theres been a long flashback (and will be more) about obitos life, obito is the first to die i suppose.

kish has said some of the charas (with names) will die.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 4, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> If Kakashi surpasses Minato then NF is going down again
> 
> btw;
> 
> ...



No worries about Kakashi.  The plot shield is strong with that one.


----------



## Jad (Nov 4, 2012)

I think we should all Keep Calm, and see more Gai. I promise NO ONE in the forum will get hurt if Gai is shown kicking ass. If not, I can't be held responsible for my actions.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 4, 2012)

takL said:


> since theres been a long flashback (and will be more) about obitos life, obito is the first to die i suppose.
> 
> kish has said some of the charas (with names) will die.



When did he say this?


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2012)

takL said:


> kish has said some of the charas (with names) will die.



Mother of God. :sanji


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 4, 2012)

i hope theres no talking next chapter.

we pretty much know everything we need to know.

i just want straight action and epic fight panels


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2012)

Lovely said:


> When did he say this?



in an interview regarding the movie.  in the gift dvd or in the vol shinobi, i think. ill check.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2012)

takL said:


> in an interview regarding the movie.  in the gift dvd or in the vol shinobi, i think. ill check.



He also stated he would introduce new characters too, right?


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 4, 2012)

Maybe we?ll see what will happen to the Kage. Probably a scene of Tsunade saving them.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> If Kakashi surpasses Minato then NF is going down again
> 
> btw;
> 
> ...







takL said:


> kish has said some of the charas (with names) will die.



There goes Tsunade.  WHY. SHE COULD RETIRE FOR LIFE, NOT RETIRE WITH LIFE. 

Oonoki trades his life for hers, no I'm not sorry. The old man is cool, but I love Tsunade.



Klue said:


> He also stated he would introduce new characters too, right?



Now?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> He also stated he would introduce new characters too, right?



I think he said "reintroduce" in that interview, something along the lines of "seeing charas from the past you didn't expect to see"(maybe hinting at Tobito lol)


----------



## CA182 (Nov 4, 2012)

Rosi said:


> I think he said "reintroduce" in that interview, something along the lines of "seeing charas from the past you didn't expect to see"(maybe hinting at Tobito lol)



Did that interview happen before the reintroduction of Oro?

His return to the manga would certainly fit the current criteria.

If Oro's not included then I guess that means the one who knows everything is a past character. (It'd be lolz if it was Hiruzen.)


----------



## takL (Nov 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> He also stated he would introduce new characters too, right?



yes he did 
 he said there are still many _new_ charas to enter.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2012)

EDIT: Oh fuck, new characters. I'm having bad deja vus of being part of the Sonic fandom. /// wrists.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 4, 2012)

takL said:


> yes he did
> he said there are still many _new_ charas to enter.



...Dayum

Right then.

608 prediction - Juubi transforms into the person who knows everything.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 4, 2012)

The one who knows everything about the Uchiha clan and the village is either Madara or Hashirama. If its Madara then Sasuke is guaranteed to make an appearance soon on the battlefield when he hears from Oro that Madara has bein resurected.

If its Hashirama, Sasuke will somehow gain access to the contents of the Death God and summon the previous Hokages.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 4, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The one who knows everything about the Uchiha clan and the village is either Madara or Hashirama. If its Madara then Sasuke is guaranteed to make an appearance soon on the battlefield when he hears from Oro that Madara has bein resurected.
> 
> If its Hashirama, Sasuke will somehow gain access to the contents of the Death God and summon the previous Hokages.



He already knows Madara is around and that Itachi didn't end him.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 4, 2012)

takL said:


> since theres been a long flashback (and will be more) about obitos life, obito is the first to die i suppose.
> 
> kish has said some of the charas (with names) will die.



what? O_o really he said that? whay you mean with charas with names anyway?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2012)

takL said:


> since theres been a long flashback (and will be more) about obitos life, obito is the first to die i suppose.
> 
> kish has said some of the charas (with names) will die.





Not Kakashi pleaaasee!
I have a feeling that Kakashi might take Obito with him or the opposite.The idea of them dying together irks me out.
(or Obito gets TnJ'd he and Kakashi teams up against Madara and then... )

But well like ch1p said; R.I.P Tsunade 



Black Sun said:


> No worries about Kakashi.  The plot shield is strong with that one.



I CHOOOSE TO BEELIIEVEEE


----------



## CA182 (Nov 4, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I have a feeling that Kakashi might take Obito with him or the opposite. The idea of them dying together irks me out.



*Remembers Naruto* - "We shall die together."

*Remembers Jiraiya* - "The student's way should also be the teacher's way."

...Kakashi's as good as dead if past teachings are correct.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 4, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He already knows Madara is around and that Itachi didn't end him.



Sorry,my bad  Then its almost 99% guaranteed that Sasuke will meet Madara soon. I have a feeling that Orochimaru will troll Madara by overwriting his Edo talisman somehow and bring him under his control. Then Madara will see how it feels like to be Oro's prison  edo bitch 

But one thing bothers me, Kishi wont let the good guys die stuck in Gedou Mazo so Juubi will be defeated or converted and then Yamato, Samui and her filler bro are free 

Another outcome could be that Juubi ones revived absorbs Kurama and Hachibi and becomes complete. Bee dies after the Bijuu extraction while Naruto survives thanks to plot shield and gets saved by the shinobi alliance.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 4, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...
> 
> *Remember's Naruto* "We shall die together."
> 
> ...



This is mainly the reason why I think both of them are dying. I just...can't really see Kakashi killing Obito that easily -considering his feelings- but Obito has to die and...

There are a few scenarios in my head which includes them teaming up against Madara, making a suicide attack.

Or Minato and Kushina style 

dammit.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 4, 2012)

Kakashi isn't going to die. He needs to be alive to be happy when Team 7 comes whole again. Don't worry about it. 



†_Camorra_† said:


> Sorry,my bad  Then its almost 99% guaranteed that Sasuke will meet Madara soon. I have a feeling that Orochimaru will troll Madara by overwriting his Edo talisman somehow and bring him under his control. Then Madara will see how it feels like to be Oro's prison  edo bitch



This would lead to even bigger shitstorms than Tobito.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmm... We had Kakashis death once already so i don't think Kishi will kill him again  It just has to be Tsunade!
+
I've got a feeling that we will meet White Fang in future so Kakashi should be there


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 4, 2012)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Hmm... We had Kakashis death once already so i don't think Kishi will kill him again  It just has to be Tsunade!
> +
> I've got a feeling that we will meet White Fang in future so Kakashi should be there



why would you have a feeling that Sakumo will return? he's dead, plus the Edo Tensei is over (which kinda makes me wonder why he was never brought back if he was stronger than the Sennin)

the only way i see Sakumo coming back is a full flashback of his suicide from Kakashi POV (which i doubt since it isn't really important right now)


----------



## Mateush (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm glad the manga will be out soon. I think it'll be about Sasuke and Orochimaru. Cliffhanger will be Orochimaru summoning the Death God.


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Not Kakashi pleaaasee!
> I have a feeling that Kakashi might take Obito with him or the opposite.The idea of them dying together irks me out.
> (or Obito gets TnJ'd he and Kakashi teams up against Madara and then... )
> 
> ...



Tsunade was the first to come to mind too.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 4, 2012)

New characters, death, and new twists. 
So basically this war is far from over..

Well I will have to say kishi did a good job setting up for all this.

I can't wait to see Madara fodderize BM Naruto


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 4, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> New characters, death, and new twists.
> So basically this war is far from over..
> 
> Well I will have to say kishi did a good job setting up for all this.
> ...



Kishi doesn't have the balls


----------



## Annabella (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyways, I predict Kakashi trying to talk to Obito again and maybe some panels showing where the rookies have got to. But, what I really want to see is Sasuke's road trip, I hope it's not all off panel


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 4, 2012)

I too am getting extremely curious about Sasuke and Oro, so I'm gonna predict Sauce for my own sanity and not because I think that's actually what's going to happen.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 4, 2012)

New chars? Most likely it's linked to Sasuke and Orochimaru little trip.
C'mon Kishimoto... i'ts time to move to dat scroll.


----------



## Boocock (Nov 4, 2012)

How cool would it be if Kakashi's final move against Obito was phasing an item into the Kamui dimension and then out of the Kamui dimension? For example, Kakashi throws a kunai with an exploding tag. Obito phases. Kakashi Kamui's the exploding tag. Obito unphases. Kakashi, still with control, unphases the exploding tag into Obito's body. Boom goes the Uchiha.

Aside from the 1000 jutsu Kakashi has in his arsenal, this might be the sort of trick he needs to win this fight.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 4, 2012)

Is Sasuke really going to be in it or is that speculation?


----------



## Annabella (Nov 4, 2012)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Is Sasuke really going to be in it or is that speculation?



Probably just speculation. But, as much as I love Madara, I'm ready for the focus to shift to Oro and Sasuke. Mainly because I want to know who he's going to meet (new characters?) and what exactly that scroll can do.


----------



## Belette (Nov 4, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I too am getting extremely curious about Sasuke and Oro, so I'm gonna predict Sauce for my own sanity and not because I think that's actually what's going to happen.



I second this. 

But if we are at the beginning of a tankōbon, the next chapter will probably be a transition chapter.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 4, 2012)

I think there will only be a Sasuke switch after the rookies arrive. 

Whatever happens this chapter, I just hope it doesn't completely focus on Obito again.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 4, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I stand by the theory that the Rookie's find the Pwndkage


I almost forgot about the Kages. Perhaps Tsunade will heal them, though i don't exactly know where they'll go next. Then Tsunade might be one of the characters that dies as long as its not Kakashi, I don't care


ch1p said:


> I will draw it if there isn't any, and then it'll be worse, because you'll be double the scarred.


I won't be scarred if you leave out Oro and just draw Sauce


----------



## 我爱罗 of the desert (Nov 4, 2012)

Obito was shown the light in the end by Kakashi, he then offers his right eye to him and goes saying "I have failed you for so long comrade but this time I will make it all right." Kakashi takes it, now with both MS sharingan he turns SSJ3 with silver hair of course and goes to help Naruto. 
[sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]


----------



## Klue (Nov 4, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I think there will only be a Sasuke switch after the rookies arrive.
> 
> Whatever happens this chapter, I just hope it doesn't completely focus on Obito again.



Agreed.

I want to say that I would accept anything other than an Obito-centric chapter, but then I'm reminded of the Sakura confession incident or the Inoichi speech chapter.

Totally not worth it.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 5, 2012)

how many would rage if the next chapter was of sasuke and orochimaru having a discussion while travelling instead of the naruto vs madara/ kakashi vs obito fight?

I know I would.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2012)

ueharakk said:


> how many would rage if the next chapter was of sasuke and orochimaru having a discussion while travelling instead of the naruto vs madara/ kakashi vs obito fight?
> 
> I know I would.



That'd be pretty cool actually. 

Oro + men who know everything > obito vs Kakashi


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I want to say that I would accept anything other than an Obito-centric chapter, but then I'm reminded of the Sakura confession incident or the Inoichi speech chapter.
> 
> Totally not worth it.



love letter fodder had a better love story than obito  

anyway, i honestly want to see one of the following next chapter if indeed there is a recap of the events as some have pointed out:

1- we see the rookies reach naruto. we see sasuke and oro talking about something *plot related and has new important info *or reaching "them" or using the scroll......... + karin's prison break  (all this can be done in maybe 4 pages max) and then we return to the battle.

2- the chapter ends with sasuke over the bodies of the rookies and moving on towards naruto's location or it's opposite direction


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 5, 2012)

I really need to see what's going on with the rookies.

Although I don't really think they'll be doing much in the war arc anymore, since they are running together with their respective divisions.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I really need to see what's going on with the rookies.
> 
> Although I don't really think they'll be doing much in the war arc anymore, since they are running together with their respective divisions.



Especially Tenten.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2012)

Just a quick question guys. I've forgotten, is Sakura with the other rookies? Because her presence (or lack of it) will affect what happens when they arrive. And what I put in my predictions. For instance, it can mean the different between Sakura running into Sasuke or joining in with Naruto. If not, then I believe this may finally be the time for one of the other girls to shine.  Bring on the rookies I say.

I predict that we will get the rookies or the kages. Maybe Naruto vs Mads if the scene doesn't last too long.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 5, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Just a quick question guys. I've forgotten, is Sakura with the other rookies? Because her presence (or lack of it) will affect what happens when they arrive. And what I put in my predictions. For instance, it can mean the different between Sakura running into Sasuke or joining in with Naruto. If not, then I believe this may finally be the time for one of the other girls to shine.  Bring on the rookies I say.
> 
> I predict that we will get the rookies or the kages. Maybe Naruto vs Mads if the scene doesn't last too long.



She is heading to Naruto in chap 573, it doesn't show her around any other people but I assume she is.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2012)

ueharakk said:


> how many would rage if the next chapter was of sasuke and orochimaru having a discussion while travelling instead of the naruto vs madara/ kakashi vs obito fight?
> 
> I know I would.



Orochimaru in mah chaptah? I would not rage. Fuck Naruto VS Madara, I only like one side way. Kakashi VS Obito is cool on both sides, but we've been seeing them for months. Come Oro. Do your stint. 

There are many OroSasu closet pervs in this board.  I approve.



Addy said:


> karin's prison break



Karin needs to have escaped already, otherwise she needs a transportation jutsu. If she gets released now, she'll arrive when the fifth war is starting.



Moon~ said:


> I've just realized that new chapter comes out on my birthday.



The Dreamcast was launched in Japan in my birthday too. I was already a Sega tard by then, imagine after. 

Depressing every year since.



Rainbow Dash said:


> Just a quick question guys. I've forgotten, is Sakura with the other rookies? Because her presence (or lack of it) will affect what happens when they arrive. And what I put in my predictions. For instance, it can mean the different between Sakura running into Sasuke or joining in with Naruto. If not, then I believe this may finally be the time for one of the other girls to shine.  Bring on the rookies I say.
> 
> I predict that we will get the rookies or the kages. Maybe Naruto vs Mads if the scene doesn't last too long.



Kiba is with Shino.
Hinata is with Neji
Ino is with TenTen. 
Lee is with Sai.
Shikamaru is with Choji
Sakura is "alone". She's in a group, but with none of the rookies. It makes sense since she was with the medics.

While it would be possible, especially since she is "alone", I doubt she's going to cross path with Sasuke. I would like for someone to rescue Anko though. And wouldn't it be great if a group saved Yamato as well? Power of Teamwork getting the Gedo Mazo down.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, Seraphiel. And ch1p too.

In that case, Sakura gets off track and runs into Sasuke.
Rookies arrive, and so Madara and Obito stop fighting.
They start Tsuki no Me. (Madara and Obito plan to capture Bee and Naruto while they are genjutsu'd.)
Kages get healed just in time to enter the genjutsu.
No more tears, only sleep now.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 5, 2012)

WE NEED ROOKIES/THE KONOHA 12 

When Neji arrives, the three dojutsu will duke it out


----------



## jso (Nov 5, 2012)

Neji is the Sage reincarnated. Sasuke is the Elder Son, Naruto is the Younger Son. Kishi-trololo


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Just a quick question guys. I've forgotten, is Sakura with the other rookies? Because her presence (or lack of it) will affect what happens when they arrive. And what I put in my predictions. For instance, it can mean the different between Sakura running into Sasuke or joining in with Naruto. If not, then I believe this may finally be the time for one of the other girls to shine.  Bring on the rookies I say.
> 
> I predict that we will get the rookies or the kages. Maybe Naruto vs Mads if the scene doesn't last too long.



Against Edo Madara and - errr,  Obito  - I take issue with the notion of the rookies shining, even collectively.

My God, NF's power scaling will be thrown into utter chaos. 

On second thought, let it happen. Sakura pwning Obito and Madara FTFW. I'm on board, let's do this.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 5, 2012)

?Why do people care about the kohona 11 so much?


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2012)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> ?Why do people care about the kohona 11 so much?



Because they were awesome in part 1.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 5, 2012)

They can't do shit now, they part 1 weak. They on hiruzen's part 1 level.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2012)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> They can't do shit now, they part 1 weak. They on hiruzen's part 1 level.



And I agree with that. 

But Kishi is an interesting guy.

No one would have thought Kakashi would be able to even fight for this long, but Tobi's true identity required that he did, so here he is.

At one point, teamwork featuring shinobi of Gai's level dictated that they stand on the side lines and watch as Sage Naruto and Pain battled. But now, even with shinobi of Obito and Madara's level present.....

You get my point.

Don't count the fodderrookies out just yet.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> And I agree with that.
> 
> But Kishi is an interesting guy.
> 
> ...


True, it is a suprise to see gai and kakashi around and doing damage. Kakashi is making me proud.  I always wished he had more chakra to show of his skills.

I know the kohona 11 will be useful but it would seem weird for them to be effective against Obito and Madara. Maybe weaker people like sasuke and orochimaru or the edo akatsuki if they were still around.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2012)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> True, it is a suprise to see gai and kakashi around and doing damage. Kakashi is making me proud.  I always wished he had more chakra to show of his skills.
> 
> I know the kohona 11 will be useful *but it would seem weird for them to be effective against Obito and Madara*. Maybe weaker people like sasuke and orochimaru or the edo akatsuki if they were still around.



Bro, I'm expecting the worst. 

We already dodged one bullet. Onoki promised Naruto a Gokage win against Madara, and that promise proved unsuccessful. Now up against the man himself, soon backed by the uncrackable plot-shields of the Konoha 11.....


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 5, 2012)

True, I hope Madara murks them. It's too early for Madara and Obito to go down. 1 of them will but not both. The manga needs to continue for at least 1 more year. Obito will get taken care of but Madara will stay. I'm sure the Kohona 11 will help kakashi beat Obito.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2012)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> True, I hope Madara murks them. It's too early for Madara and Obito to go down. 1 of them will but not both. The manga needs to continue for at least 1 more year. Obito will get taken care of but Madara will stay. I'm sure the Kohona 11 will help kakashi beat Obito.



Agreed.

Obito can go. Fuck'em.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 5, 2012)

You guys wait and see 
The K11 will all show something awesome:

Sakura- Slug Summoning
Sai- Ink Dragons
Kiba- Even bigger Double Headed Wolf almost on par with the Tailed Beasts
Shino- Bugs, bugs, bugs
Hinata- Lion Fists will actually connect and do massive damage
Shikamaru- Shadow techniques that can blot out the sun
Ino- telekinesis/genjutsu
Choji- more Giant Butterly pwnage
Neji- Golden Byakugan (or equivalent)
Tenten- summoning nukes from her scroll
Lee- his own version of Morning Peacock

You heard it here first


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2012)

-JT- said:


> You guys wait and see
> The K11 will all show something awesome:
> 
> Sakura- Slug Summoning
> ...



doubt it they will most likely just be cheerleaders in the fight or face zetsus


----------



## -JT- (Nov 5, 2012)

Gabe said:


> doubt it they will most likely just be cheerleaders in the fight or face zetsus



Don't take this away from me, foul wench!


----------



## KevKev (Nov 5, 2012)

Teuchi and Udon enters the fray, and Sasuke and Oro meets the One Who Knows Everything, Tiger Sage Mizuki


----------



## Mateush (Nov 5, 2012)

Please let it be Sasuke & Orochimaru 

If it's Madara vs Naruto or Kakashi vs Obito so it better be good action.


----------



## takL (Nov 5, 2012)

Lovely said:


> When did he say this?



ok i found him saying that in the DVD, altho i think i saw it in an interview of some magazine as well.
to be precise the word he used in the DVD was "fall". 
"there are many dramas(=dramatic moments) to come in(/toward) the end and as  'beep' of 'beep' are going to fall  'beep'ly, your eyes will be glued (to the manga). i believe" -from the 17:21 mark
i guess i better translate the whole interview on it.



GoDMasteR said:


> what? O_o really he said that? whay you mean with charas with names anyway?



not a nameless mob.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 5, 2012)

^ Thanks for specifiying. 



Mephissto said:


> Any chance for early spoilers or chapter?



There's a chance we might get the chapter Tuesday instead of Wednesday.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 5, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Teuchi and Udon enters the fray, and Sasuke and Oro meets the One Who Knows Everything, Tiger Sage Mizuki



This!  

All of my money for this to happen!


----------



## Shattering (Nov 5, 2012)

I predict Madara stomping Naruto without breaking a sweat anddd Kakashi saying something like "Why are you so mad Obito, just because I pierced the love of your life??? calm down".


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 5, 2012)

Had you noticed that Naruto's "That jutsu" gets mentioned every 119 chapters ? 

First here :

opinion

Then.....

opinion

and

opinion

Now we are 119chapters passed chp.489 and you know what that means right ? 
Madara is gonna get trolled by "That jutsu" 

Come at me bros


----------



## Mateush (Nov 5, 2012)

†_Camorra_†

I looked into "119" and found this:
- Symbol of the high treason and the reject of God.


----------



## Atlantean (Nov 5, 2012)

That jutsu is probably rasengan's evolution to the bijuu ball thing. I think.

So yeah, Madara will be probably trolled by that. Again. And again. And again...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 5, 2012)

I just dont see Madara winning this . Seriously, do people expect Kishi will just let Yamato,Samui and her bro die inside Juubi's body without further explanation on their fate ? Not gonna happen, most likely when Juubi-Madara gets beaten Juubi's body /Gedou Mazo will crumble and the good guys will be saved.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 5, 2012)

Omg... Who on earth possibly had the ability to notice the 119 thing?

Although I love conspiracy theories so I will believe!

"That jutsu" will appear!


----------



## Sagitta (Nov 5, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Had you noticed that Naruto's "That jutsu" gets mentioned every 119 chapters ?
> 
> First here :
> 
> ...



Good find. Well it must be something Naruto is aware of see as he knows what people are talking about by 'THAT' jutsu. So it very well just might rasengan speed-balled. Or warped or something. Naruto is all about speed now. To have an attack that brings speed and power is probably what this jutsu is. That would be their only hope against someone who can phase in and out of the dimension.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 5, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Omg... Who on earth possibly had the ability to notice the 119 thing?
> 
> Although I love conspiracy theories so I will believe!
> 
> "That jutsu" will appear!



Actualy it was Glutamminajr who noticed it first, credits must go to him 



Sagitta said:


> Good find. Well it must be something Naruto is aware of see as he knows what people are talking about by 'THAT' jutsu. So it very well just might rasengan speed-balled. Or warped or something. Naruto is all about speed now. To have an attack that brings speed and power is probably what this jutsu is. That would be their only hope against someone who can phase in and out of the dimension.



I dont think a Rasengan can do anything against Edo Madara and Obito no matter how fast it is. Most likely "That jutsu" is a sealing technique, maybe Jiraiya was trying to teach Naruto some Uzumaki sealing jutsu but Naruto wasnt ready to use it yet.
I know its not cannon but in the anime ep.284 Danzou explains to Sai that a high level Sealing jutsu can only be used when one overcomes his negative emotions which Naruto did recently. He overcame Kurama's hatrade and his own inner demons.

Now that Naruto is in Jesus mode i expect him to seal Madaras ass


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh god, this 119 thing... if we will have "THAT jutsu" in this chapter, i will start to think that there is some system with which Kishi writes manga /o/


----------



## TinBruise45 (Nov 5, 2012)

"That jutsu" will finally appear.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 5, 2012)

If "That jutsu" was not about Kurama, so I can't think of anything else than the Death God. It's already implied this technique can be "abused" like how Hiruzen's clones sealed Hashirama and Tobirama. Imagine Naruto's chakra so he surely can use the Death God how much he wants.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2012)

Obviously we ALL KNOW Naruto vs. Madara is gonna happen NOW!

then later/side-by-side Kakashi vs. his beloved friend of the whole world 

at least its not as harsh as Chiyo vs. her beloved grandson the famous Sasori


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 5, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I just dont see Madara winning this . Seriously, do people expect Kishi will just let Yamato,Samui and her bro die inside Juubi's body without further explanation on their fate ? Not gonna happen, most likely when Juubi-Madara gets beaten Juubi's body /Gedou Mazo will crumble and the good guys will be saved.



yamato isn't inside of GM.


He is on the stem of the flower under where GM was.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 5, 2012)

"That jutsu"





If thinking about it. Hiruzen learned "that jutsu" from Minato. Jiraiya also knew about "that jutsu" and it could be he also learned it through Minato.

I'm pretty sure it's about the Death God, unless it wasn't about controlling Kurama.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 5, 2012)

Mateush said:


> If "That jutsu" was not about Kurama, so I can't think of anything else than the Death God. It's already implied this technique can be "abused" like how Hiruzen's clones sealed Hashirama and Tobirama. Imagine Naruto's chakra so he surely can use the Death God how much he wants.



I doubt its Death God since Minato said it is impossible for a Jinchuuriki to use that technique. What if Minato was working on a special seal similar to Naruto's 8 trigramms seal that is super effective against evil chakras ?
Something as cheap and cheesy is totaly Kishi's style


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 5, 2012)

That jutsu confirmed to appear


----------



## Mateush (Nov 5, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I doubt its Death God since Minato said it is impossible for a Jinchuuriki to use that technique. What if Minato was working on a special seal similar to Naruto's 8 trigramms seal that is super effective against evil chakras ?
> Something as cheap and cheesy is totaly Kishi's style



Hmpf, I forgot about it. If it's not about the Death God, so I think "that jutsu" was about controlling Kurama. If Naruto has new power-up so it's from all these bijuu chakra he got.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 5, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Hmpf, I forgot about it. If it's not about the Death God, so I think "that jutsu" was about controlling Kurama. If Naruto has new power-up so it's from all these bijuu chakra he got.



But Naruto couldnt control Kurama back then and Bijuu control isnt even a jutsu lol Jiraiya probably showed the incomplete version of "That jutsu" to Naruto and told him not to use it. I wouldnt be surprised if this jutsu is based on Uzumaki sealing jutsus , all Naruto needs to beat Madara right now is a jutsu that seals Madara's chakra or soul permanently.
Naruto has knowledge on the 5 elemental seal that seals chakra shown here :

Chapter 144

You see Naruto's fingers ? They are covered in flames just like when 5 part seal is used. 
"That jutsu" is gonna seal Madara's chakra.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 5, 2012)

Could be true. These symbols on Naruto's hand reminds me about the one Rikudou was standing on.



I seriously don't understand what that means and why Rikudou used it.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope we will see Madara vs Naruto.I really have no interest in seeing anything about Obito anymore.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 5, 2012)

I predict some Kakashi epicness.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 5, 2012)

The X hour will come soon!!! 
I await the mention of DAT Jutsu in the end of the 608 for 119 chaptaz!!!
I think this is Shiki Fuujin perfected with Kurama Yang chakra, which allow to use it without fatal outcome. Its explain us why Naruto didnt use it in the critical situation against Pain or Kyuubi, and its perfectly counter Edo Tensei Madara.
Minatroll's ultimate jutsu for trolling the elite enemies.


----------



## Penance (Nov 5, 2012)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Oh god, this 119 thing... if we will have "THAT jutsu" in this chapter, i will start to think that there is some system with which Kishi writes manga /o/



Finally, people have something to talk about...


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 5, 2012)

Kakashi will make a few attempts against Tobi, Tobi will easily dodge and make a comment that if the "great" 4th Hokage couldn't defeat him, there's no way Kakashi could.

Kakashi will show us a really cool Jutsu that mixes Chidori and his warp jutsu thing....


----------



## daschysta (Nov 5, 2012)

I haven't been this excited for a chapter in ages!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kakashi is going to be epic against Obito.


----------



## Dade (Nov 5, 2012)

If "That Clone" is still in Obito dimension, that means maybe someone has a chance to injure Obito. 

And they cut to Sasuke... lmao trolling


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 5, 2012)

Obito is going down. not madara. its Mafmdara time to shine.


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 5, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Had you noticed that Naruto's "That jutsu" gets mentioned every 119 chapters ?
> 
> First here :
> 
> ...



some version of Flying Thunder God, i'm calling it now 

and is it true we might get the chapter tomorrow?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 5, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> some version of Flying Thunder God, i'm calling it now
> 
> *and is it true we might get the chapter tomorrow?*



It's always true that we _might_ get the chapter tomorrow. It's just not often correct.


---

Also if anyone's whipping out hiraishin it's Kakashi. (As I predicted like 5 pages ago...)


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 5, 2012)

That clone, that jutsu, that NARUTO


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 5, 2012)

CA182 said:


> It's always true that we _might_ get the chapter tomorrow. It's just not often correct.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...



if that were to happen, my fangirl squee would be heard 'round the world


----------



## CA182 (Nov 5, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> If that were to happen, my fangirl squee would be heard 'round the world



Lol here's the prediction for ya if you want a laugh.

(I'm reposting since when I posted it, it was just to try and get people back into the telegrams... Unfortunately with no one around, barely anyone read the damn thing. )



CA182 said:


> My 608 prediction. Please read! I had fun doing this.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2012)

If Kakashi pulls out Hiraishin, I'm negging anyone that predicted it and all those that agreed. 

Bad enough that Raido knows it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Kakashi pulls out Hiraishin, I'm negging anyone that predicted it and all those that agreed.
> 
> Bad enough that Raido knows it.



You have my axe!


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 5, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol here's the prediction for ya if you want a laugh.
> 
> (I'm reposting since when I posted it, it was just to try and get people back into the telegrams... Unfortunately with no one around, barely anyone read the damn thing. )



i remember reading that, just didn't comment. i like the idea of Kakashi fighting "together with Rin and Minato" via their stuff to take Obito down



Klue said:


> If Kakashi pulls out Hiraishin, I'm negging anyone that predicted it and all those that agreed.
> 
> Bad enough that Raido knows it.



the very fact that Minato taught it to Raido, Genma, etc... always ticked me off, if Minato were to ever teach it to anyone it should have been Kakashi (don't worry Genma, i still love you)


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> the very fact that Minato taught it to Raido, Genma, etc... always ticked me off, if Minato were to ever teach it to anyone it should have been Kakashi (don't worry Genma, i still love you)



That's true.

Just about everyone automatically open themselves to the possibility of Kakashi knowing it the moment Raido and Genma used it. 

Still no, just no.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah but their version sucks since it takes 3 people to use it


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 5, 2012)

lol klue, im going to laugh my ass off if kakashi ends up defeating obito like this:


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 5, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> lol klue, im going to laugh my ass off if kakashi ends up defeating obito like this:



funnily enough, it would make sense since FTG is a space-time ninjutsu, and that's what Kakashi vs Obito will ultimately come down to. so Kakashi + Kamui could push it to LV3

actually, i could totally see it happen now


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2012)

Still waiting for Kakashi's chakra to run out


----------



## jso (Nov 5, 2012)

How will it inevitably come down to space-time? 

There's no reason to think that Naruto clone isnt still in the Kamui dimension. Obito isnt going back there and that's why Kakashi can fight him on a bit more even ground. And I'm going to assume he's also missing some rinnegan powers due to the Gedo activation, considering we havent seen certain abilities from him since he came out with the Edo-Pain.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> lol klue, im going to laugh my ass off if kakashi ends up defeating obito like this:



I'l fucking rage, that's what I'll do.



Rika24 said:


> the very fact that Minato taught it to Raido, Genma, etc... always ticked me off, if Minato were to ever teach it to anyone it should have been Kakashi (don't worry Genma, i still love you)



Minato probably did teach him.  The man with the 1000 jutsus._ Rehashing_ a fight.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> lol klue, im going to laugh my ass off if kakashi ends up defeating obito like this:



Lol, you of all people would enjoy that, T-Bag.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 5, 2012)

kakashi shoots a raikiri shuriken
naruto transforms into a new fox
kurama teaches naruto some uzumaki jutsu
gai activates the 7th gate
bee is pathetic
end scene is sakura and lee


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 5, 2012)

i wonder if kishi will prolong the pretense with the obito/kakashi fight with useless jutsu exchanges........namely, katon.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2012)

spoilers seem legit as fuck.


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 5, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> spoiler from ohana
> 
> kakashi shoots a raikiri shuriken
> naruto transforms into a new fox
> ...



getting it on, i hope.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 5, 2012)

Eww Sakura. For the love of god stay in the background.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 5, 2012)

kakashi shoots a raikiri shuriken 
naruto transforms into a new fox 
kurama teaches naruto some uzumaki jutsu 
gai activates the 7th gate 
bee is pathetic 
end scene is sakura and lee


----------



## Scizor (Nov 5, 2012)

Sakura and Lee?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 5, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> spoiler from ohana
> 
> 
> *naruto transforms into a new fox
> kurama teaches naruto some uzumaki jutsu*



All hail Lord Kurama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> spoiler from ohana
> 
> naruto breaks wood dragon jutsu
> madara uses both right and left mangekyou jutsu
> ...



Sounds about right.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2012)

Klue, you forgot the part where nardo gets tamed by madara's wood.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 5, 2012)

Sakura and Lee. Doing what.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lee might open them gates.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope guy opens all 8the gates soon.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2012)

i think that shodais techs will fail to subdue naruto and his chakra will affect it and madara will have to to use the rinnegan and ems techs


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 5, 2012)

wait....is this how hiraishin will become reality for naruto?  we know that kushina taught minato some uzumake jutsus that became the foundation of hiraishin.  so it's conceivable to think that kurama has been a spectator all that time on everything that kushina did........


----------



## Lovely (Nov 5, 2012)

Details would be nice.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 5, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> spoiler from ohana
> 
> kakashi shoots a raikiri shuriken from his ass
> naruto transforms into Shaft
> ...



Really?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2012)

Nah, she likes trolling.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 5, 2012)

You better be right, guys. I want my dearly chaptaz today.



> spoiler from ohana
> 
> kakashi shoots a raikiri shuriken* from his ass*
> naruto transforms *into Shaft*
> ...


seems legit


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds legit indeed.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 5, 2012)

When you see UchihaSage post in the Telegrams, write it off as bullshit and move on.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 5, 2012)

But...but...

Kurama no give Nadutoe seal jutsuhz? Noez


----------



## Lovely (Nov 5, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> When you see UchihaSage post in the Telegrams, write it off as bullshit and move on.



Good to know.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2012)

No sealjustu for nardo this chapter.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm predicting a pretty close fight between Madara and Naruto with Madara having an edge.  Gai and Kakashi will likely be having a much tougher time with Tobi.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 5, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> spoiler from ohana
> 
> kakashi shoots a raikiri shuriken
> naruto transforms into a new fox
> ...



What? No fake 3in tall Hinata spoiler?


----------



## Sagitta (Nov 5, 2012)

Toad summon is about to happen! That wood dragon needs punishing.


----------



## Klue (Nov 5, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Klue, you forgot the part where nardo gets tamed by madara's wood.



Naw, he's breaking that shit.

Only the Rinnegan power from a fully realized Rinnegan user can stop him now.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 5, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'm predicting a pretty close fight between Madara and Naruto with Madara having an edge.  Gai and Kakashi will likely be having a much tougher time with Tobi.



gai is fighting madara. tobi and kakashi are having a 1 on 1 fight


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naw, he's breaking that shit.
> 
> Only the Rinnegan power from a fully realized Rinnegan user can stop him now.


Madara looks like he hadn't mastered the Rinnegan, given the only displayed powers were Preta Path, Summoning of Gedo Mazo, and the colony drop tech.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 6, 2012)

Sagitta said:


> Toad summon is about to happen! That wood dragon needs punishing.



That fucking fox put the hurt on the wooden dragon.  But you're right, a shit ton of oil and a little fire would really mess that thing up. 

Madara would probably just make two more


----------



## NW (Nov 6, 2012)

I just get the feeling that some really epic shit is gonna go down this chapter.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Madara looks like he hadn't mastered the Rinnegan, given the only displayed powers were Preta Path, Summoning of Gedo Mazo, and the colony drop tech.



no it just means he doesn't bother using the rest because there is no need. he has many options.


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> gai is fighting madara. tobi and kakashi are having a 1 on 1 fight



Whoops, forgot about that panel showing that Gai fought Madara.  Kakashi will be having one hell of a fight then.


----------



## LMJ (Nov 6, 2012)

I dont see how it will last that long tbh, Kakashi is already low on mana after all that he has been doing throughout the war. How does have anything left after using the jutsu he has been using multiple times.


----------



## Sagitta (Nov 6, 2012)

Black Sun said:


> That fucking fox put the hurt on the wooden dragon.  But you're right, a shit ton of oil and a little fire would really mess that thing up.
> 
> Madara would probably just make two more



The wood dragon is a pretty cool summon but Naruto could just blast those away. A little oil can go a long way haha!
I hope the wood dragon just gets brushed aside like nothing.


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2012)

LMJ said:


> I dont see how it will last that long tbh, Kakashi is already low on mana after all that he has been doing throughout the war. How does have anything left after using the jutsu he has been using multiple times.



He has as much chakra as Kishi wants him to have.  If this is to be a conclusive fight between Tobi and Kakashi, things do point to this, then we will have a fierce fight...unless Tobi is fated to viciously beat Kakashi in this fight but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 6, 2012)

Madara rips the fox out of Naruto using Human Path, Naruto shrugs it off and keeps fighting.


----------



## LMJ (Nov 6, 2012)

heylove said:


> He has as much chakra as Kishi wants him to have.  If this is to be a conclusive fight between Tobi and Kakashi, things do point to this, then we will have a fierce fight...unless Tobi is fated to viciously beat Kakashi in this fight but I don't think that will happen.



Well with that logic, that goes with anybody in the manga. It is all based on the mangaka and how much chakra he wants anyone to have at any point. That is something that is already known. Either way, if Kishi gives Kakashi and Senzu Bean for this fight after all that Kakashi has been through, in the war, it will be


----------



## daschysta (Nov 6, 2012)

LMJ said:


> Well with that logic, that goes with anybody in the manga. It is all based on the mangaka and how much chakra he wants anyone to have at any point. That is something that is already known. Either way, if Kishi gives Kakashi and Senzu Bean for this fight after all that Kakashi has been through, in the war, it will be



I very seriously doubt Kishi is having Kakashi enter a "final battle" with a figure from his past that has been hyped so much only to have it end quickly with Kakashi getting pwned.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 6, 2012)

Naruto and Bee gets captured by Mads or GTFO


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Madara looks like he hadn't mastered the Rinnegan, given the only displayed powers were Preta Path, Summoning of Gedo Mazo, and the colony drop tech.



Madara appears as if he hasn't mastered the Rinnegan, because he has yet to reveal all of its abilities.

He has yet to reveal all of his Sharingan's abilities too.


----------



## Rod (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder when will Obito realises someone that left a by then peaceful village due missing the previous hatred that ruled their world is now preaching on peace being a really odd situation to say least... it seems obvious the true intention of this eye of the moon is to keep ppl in dispute forever rather than anything else. This buddy (Tobi) being another one used/miisguided.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara appears as if he hasn't mastered the Rinnegan, because he has yet to reveal all of its abilities.
> 
> He has yet to reveal all of his Sharingan's abilities too.


Well it seems he implanted the Rinnegan right into Nagato shortly after awakening it (hence why he said right before death). Hence...he couldn't have mastered it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 6, 2012)

perfect susanoo vs kurama shroud. make. it. happen.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> perfect susanoo vs kurama shroud. make. it. happen.



And when Sasuke and Naruto finally do battle, we'll see it again. 



lol, but seriously, that thought makes me:


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Well it seems he implanted the Rinnegan right into Nagato shortly after awakening it (hence why he said right before death). Hence...he couldn't have mastered it.



uchiha learn fast, after all it's their doujutsu. they're not clumsy like uzumaki..

if he had time to break the seal in the moon, u think he didn't have time to learn a few basic moves from the rinnegan such as the "6 paths"?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 6, 2012)

screw naruto vs sasuke, thats been hyped for so long i've grown to care so less about that fight. naruto vs madara, now that is gonna be the fight of all fights.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm sure Kakashi is going to win or at least TNJ Obito. Obito's story line is fully fleshed out and his best abilities have been countered. There is not much reason for Obito to make it passed this fight.

Granted Kakashi might get help, power up, Obito get handicapped some way, or even all of the above, but Kakashi should logically win at least the moral victory of TNJing Obito.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I'm sure Kakashi is going to win or at least TNJ Obito. Obito's story line is fully fleshed out and his best abilities have been countered. There is not much reason for Obito to make it passed this fight.
> 
> Granted Kakashi might get help, power up, Obito get handicapped some way, or even all of the above, but Kakashi should logically win at least the moral victory of TNJing Obito.



Probably not only Obito but also Madara and even Juubi are going down soon...

Before many considered Obito to be the main FV candidate but once his story was fleshed out and his identity revealed most people gave up on him.

Madara is seemingly the strongest current baddie but he had shown most of his tricks already and his whole story is also fleshed out due to Obito's flashback.

And Juubi...it will either be used to power up Madara or Obito...or will just be the last threat left in this arc once the other villains are defeated. I do not see Juubi as a villain thta could last more than a single fight since he is not a schemer type of villain but rather a doomsday type of monster. He can't be left to his own devices or he will destroy everything.

All of them look very powerful but so looked Pain at his time and despite so many believing in his victory we know how it ended.


----------



## ed17 (Nov 6, 2012)

I predict Pakkun will solo the wood dragon


----------



## jso (Nov 6, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> perfect susanoo vs kurama shroud. make. it. happen.



So basically, oversized magical samurai vs oversized magical fox? I.._like it_


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Madara is seemingly the strongest current baddie but he had shown most of his tricks already and his whole story is also fleshed out due to Obito's flashback.



We still need a HashiDara gaiden.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2012)

Scizor said:


> We still need a HashiDara gaiden.



Nah, Kishi will just show the jutsus that him and Hashi used at VoTE through his fight against Naruto.

I'm afraid we will never see Hashi VS Madara except maybe a few pages of flashback(most likely showing only how he survived).


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> And when Sasuke and Naruto finally do battle, we'll see it again.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, but seriously, that thought makes me:



Why not ? Kishimoto and readers knows its awesome


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> And when Sasuke and Naruto finally do battle, we'll see it again.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, but seriously, that thought makes me:



Hence, I doubt Madara will use perfect Susanoo against Naruto. Instead he will use Hashirama's moves like that dragon he showed in 607. And if that dragon isn't badass enough who knows Hashirama may have had something even bigger and even more badass than the dragon to fight Madara's Susanoo.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Hence, I doubt Madara will use perfect Susanoo against Naruto. Instead he will use Hashirama's moves like that dragon he showed in 607. And if that dragon isn't badass enough who knows Hashirama may have had something even bigger and even more badass than the dragon to fight Madara's Susanoo.



But Naruto will probably get some sort of power up in this fight(maybe "that" jutsu) and will force Madara to use Perfect Susanoo.

The thing is that just like during the Pain invasion Naruto cant lose here. Madara and Obito will probably go down here as most of their powers(if not all) were already shown and we know their motivations and full history

If Naruto fails and loses then its all over.

That leaves Sasuke or some new villain for the FV.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 6, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Hence, I doubt Madara will use perfect Susanoo against Naruto. Instead he will use Hashirama's moves like that dragon he showed in 607. *And if that dragon isn't badass enough who knows Hashirama may have had something even bigger and even more badass than the dragon to fight Madara's Susanoo.*





Perfect wood? 
Golden forest?

sounds legit...


----------



## Syntaxis (Nov 6, 2012)

You know, I'm noticing a disturbing trend here. Every time a top-villain is beaten, another one, vastly more powerful, rises to the challenge.

First we had Orochimaru, the pinnacle of evil. He even killed the 3rd Hokage! Then it turns out a pubescent Itachi defeated him without much trouble. Akatsuki was suddenly the new alfa and omega of evil. Until they all got beaten pretty easily. Jiraiya was the strongest now, or so we thought, until Itachi showed all his skills. But wait, I'm forgetting about Pain/Nagato! The "AL", the strongest foe by far. But even after he single-handedly destroyed Konoha, Naruto casually took him out.

Luckily, "Tobi" stepped up. Mysterious and dangerous, cunning and deadly, no remorse and no hesitation. Perfect to an annoying degree. The ultimate villain!

But wait, suddenly there's the old Tsuchikage! The one with the special ability that only the old geezer could fight. He can turn things to dust on the atomic level. Pretty strong, right?

Wrong. Madara used them as playtoys when he wasn't even in his prime. Meanwhile, Kabuto got a powerup that you could compare to a child's tricycle being transformed into a interstellar rocket powered space ship. He overpowered all the abilities of the two Uchiha prodigies, forcing Itachi to resolve to a jutsu that requires him to give up one of his eyes.

Kabuto was by far the strongest up to this point.

But then Edo Madara shows his true colors. Perfect Susanoo, wood clones, casually taking out 5 Kages, being the master mind behind all that has happened, etc. 

It makes me wonder: what the hell is going to be the next enemy? I can imagine the 10-tails being revived to some degree of power, and them losing control over it. But is there anything beyond that?

Is the manga coming to an end in another ~100 chapters or so?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 6, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> You know, I'm noticing a disturbing trend here. Every time a top-villain is beaten, another one, vastly more powerful, rises to the challenge.
> 
> First we had Orochimaru, the pinnacle of evil. He even killed the 3rd Hokage! Then it turns out a pubescent Itachi defeated him without much trouble. Akatsuki was suddenly the new alfa and omega of evil. Until they all got beaten pretty easily. Jiraiya was the strongest now, or so we thought, until Itachi showed all his skills. But wait, I'm forgetting about Pain/Nagato! The "AL", the strongest foe by far. But even after he single-handedly destroyed Konoha, Naruto casually took him out.
> 
> ...



Sasuke gets a power up that makes Edo Madara look like chuunin and/or new villain is introduced that was even behind Madara himself.

That said the trend of a new villain being more powerful than an old one is quite a common theme in shounen.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 6, 2012)

The next achievement will be the final one - thus someone being on Rikudou-level. It will be either Sasuke or Naruto, or both.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> You know, I'm noticing a disturbing trend here. Every time a top-villain is beaten, another one, vastly more powerful, rises to the challenge.
> 
> First we had Orochimaru, the pinnacle of evil. He even killed the 3rd Hokage! Then it turns out a pubescent Itachi defeated him without much trouble. Akatsuki was suddenly the new alfa and omega of evil. Until they all got beaten pretty easily. Jiraiya was the strongest now, or so we thought, until Itachi showed all his skills. But wait, I'm forgetting about Pain/Nagato! The "AL", the strongest foe by far. But even after he single-handedly destroyed Konoha, Naruto casually took him out.
> 
> ...



I believe the power-limit is almost reached. Only little more from the Juubi. And if Sasuke & Naruto will be stronger than both Edo Madara and the Juubi so I can't imagine of anything else than some jutsu that can control life & death or something that creates like creation of all things.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mateush said:


> *I believe the power-limit is almost reached. Only little more from the Juubi.* And if Sasuke & Naruto will be stronger than both Edo Madara and the Juubi so I can't imagine of anything else than some jutsu that can control life & death or something that creates like creation of all things.



Lol we're currently at mountain busting/rearranging the landscape.

Yet it's confirmed the Juubi was country busting while it lived...

Which means there's still a very large gap before the power limit could be reached.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol we're currently at mountain busting/rearranging the landscape.
> 
> Yet it's confirmed the Juubi was country busting while it lived...
> 
> Which means there's still a very large gap before the power limit could be reached.



Well, it could be something that shatters the earth in a instant. I was thinking about overall abilities, such as the Juubi may be stronger than Edo Madara but it doesn't mean it's at advantage. Maybe Madara's eyes and some sealing technique is enough to surpress the Juubi.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Well, it could be something that shatters the earth in a instant. I was thinking about overall abilities, such as the Juubi may be stronger than Edo Madara but it doesn't mean it's at advantage. *Maybe Madara's eyes and some sealing technique is enough to surpress the Juubi.*



I don't know... The fact that gedo's body was linked to the rinnegan, would imply the rinnegan is naturally linked/attuned to the juubi in order to suppress it... 

Which might mean the rinnegan is all that's needed here. Like how the MS is supposedly said to suppress the Kyuubi and control it's power.

---
Moving on... 

I just had a vision of Madara's perfect Susanoo getting fused with his rinnegan's Asura Path to create the ninja Megazord.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I don't know, the fact the gedo's body was linked to the rinnegan. Would imply the rinnegan is naturally linked/attuned to the juubi in order to suppress it...
> 
> Which might mean the rinnegan is all that's needed here. Like how the MS is supposedly said to suppress the Kyuubi and control it's power.
> 
> ...



Madara's perfect Susanoo combined with Rinnegan could be cool 

Well, I'm one of them who don't believe Rikudou had Rinnegan before he became jin of the Juubi. Actually for me it's already hinted that Juubi was the source of many things, probably dojutsu included.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I just had a vision of Madara's perfect Susanoo getting fused with his rinnegan's Asura Path to create the ninja Megazord.



I have never read anything so awesome in my entire life.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 6, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Madara's perfect Susanoo combined with Rinnegan could be cool
> 
> Well, I'm one of them who don't believe Rikudou had Rinnegan before he became jin of the Juubi. Actually for me it's already hinted that Juubi was the source of many things, probably dojutsu included.



I to think that Rinnegan is the power of Juubi but what about Pre-Juubi Rikudou's power ? Perhaps Rikudou's original power was a strong body capable of using Sage Mode, high level sealing jutsu and mystical weapons.
Rikudou could have bein a Sage from all three legendary Sage places (Myobokuzan, Ryuchido and Shikkotsurin ).
As to his Sealing jutsus, his most powerfull one is the jutsu used to create Jinchuuriki. I believe this jutsu was passed down to the Uzumaki clan at some point and became forbidden until Mito used it to seal Kurama inside herself.

Maybe Rikudou's Jinchuuriki creation seal was forbidden because it merges to living beings together into one super powerfull being and is not limited to sealing Bijuus but could potentialy seal other life forms. 
Its like the opposite jutsu to Orochimaru's Living corpse reincarnation.
Instead of possesing a new host(the living sacrifice), the user of the Jinchuuriki seal absorbs another being into the seal .


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Moving on...
> 
> I just had a vision of Madara's perfect Susanoo getting fused with his rinnegan's Asura Path to create the ninja Megazord.



.....

..STOP GIVING KISHI IDEAS


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> I have never read anything so awesome in my entire life.



Tis my pleasure to serve. 

I reckon it'd look something like this but silver & blue.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah Rikudou had something that could defeat the Juubi. It maybe is the very same Naruto used against Kurama since he knew it was Rikudou's technique. How did he know about it? Maybe because he shares Juubi's memories when it was fighting Rikudou.

Could also be Rikudou understood how the chakra works so he simply started to create things. Since the Juubi was the source of chakra and everything, so it has to mean Rikudou was the first one who understood the chakra.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2012)

Asura+ ps= crazy stuff, do it kishi!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 6, 2012)

Who else thinks that Naruto will perfect his Bijuu Mode by merging it with his previous Kyuubi Mode. 
His current Bijuu Mode lacks Kurama's muscles,bones......etc while only bringing out the shape while the old Kyuubi modes manifest full Kurama.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

^Mah he'll fuse it with sage mode... 



Klue said:


> Damn a system where I'm forced to spread to rep an awesome post.



Meh I like that system. It means I get randomly free reps from unknown people fairly often. 

Anyways if Madara ever did get a megazord. I would forever be cursed with singing the power rangers theme whenever he appears. 

"_No one will ever
take him down
the power lies on his side...

Go! Go! God Uchiha!
Go! Go! God Uchiha!
Go! Go! God Uchiha!
Mighty Morphin God Uchiha!_"


----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Who else thinks that Naruto will perfect his Bijuu Mode by merging it with his previous Kyuubi Mode.
> His current Bijuu Mode lacks Kurama's muscles,bones......etc while only bringing out the shape while the old Kyuubi modes manifest full Kurama.



I rather believe he goes directly to pseudo-juubi mode as his final power-up. And I think Naruto's current mode is meant to be special and far more powerful than default bijuu mode.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 6, 2012)

The Sage defeated the Juubi without the rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> The Sage defeated the Juubi without the rinnegan.



Prove it.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

There's no proof but according to Kurama:



Seems like dojutsu came from the Juubi. But it could also be Rikudou got it *after* Juubi's beginning, lol.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> The Sage defeated the Juubi without the rinnegan.



Lol don't even offer the possibility up.

Otherwise Kishi will give the Juubi a female human form.

Juubi's female form + The Sage = Perfect explanation for the Uchiha, Senju and everything else.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol don't even offer the possibility up.
> 
> Otherwise Kishi will give the Juubi a female human form.
> 
> Juubi's female form + The Sage = Perfect explanation for the Uchiha, Senju and everything else.



Izanagi was scared of his wife's new form and locked inside her with a huge rock. 

Rikudou's wife became the Juubi so he was scared and sealed it with a huge rock


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2012)

Mateush said:


> There's no proof but according to Kurama:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like dojutsu came from the Juubi. But it could also be Rikudou got it *after* Juubi's beginning, lol.



I believe the Senju and Uchiha powers originated from the Juubi too (gut feeling). Just felt like being a dick.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 6, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I rather believe he goes directly to pseudo-juubi mode as his final power-up. And I think Naruto's current mode is meant to be special and far more powerful than default bijuu mode.



Going by logic Naruto's new Bijuu Mode is different then his previous Kyuubi Mode because instead of the nine tails mind-Yin Naruto is chaneling his own Yin for the transformation. Thats why the shape and quality of the chakra is different. When Kurama's Yin is chaneled the chakra becomes destructive and when Naruto's spirit is influencing the chakra it starts to emit life energy.

I believe that destructive and creative powers canot exist without each other and in order to perfect his synchronization with Kurama Naruto must accept Kurama's hatrade. 

The next stage above that is BSM.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Prove it.



Juubi being Porginetor of everything that exist in Narutoverse..That includes the Sage's rinnegan. 





CA182 said:


> Lol don't even offer the possibility up.
> 
> Otherwise Kishi will give the Juubi a female human form.
> 
> Juubi's female form + The Sage = Perfect explanation for the Uchiha, Senju and everything else.


----------



## ed17 (Nov 6, 2012)

it swallows the ocean..
it splits the land..
carries mountain..

why didn't it just throw dat mountain to the sage?


----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

You could be right. The only strange about Naruto's bijuu mode is he got cloak and black marks, as well the magatama necklace. Kurama's (or Naruto's) body has nothing that resembles Naruto's biju mode. It's like a totally new mode.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol if Kishi decides to take some stuff from the bible then this line would be epic.

"Humanity was created in God's image."

Which pretty much _guarantees_ Juubi's sexy female human form.

Do it Kishi! :ho



ed17 said:


> why didn't it just throw dat mountain to the sage?



Sage's cockslash pwns all Rocks.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> Juubi being Porginetor of everything that exist in Narutoverse..That includes the Sage's rinnegan.



Everything?

Including the moon too?

Oh wait, the Juubi didn't create the moon.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 6, 2012)

one thing i am interested about the juubi is how its personality will be or if  it will just be a mindless monster. i think it would be better if it had a devious and evil personality that enjoyed the destruction of humanity.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

Gabe said:


> one thing i am interested about the juubi is how its personality will be or if  it will just be a mindless monster. i think it would be better if it had a devious and evil personality that enjoyed the destruction of humanity.



I bet its personality is merciless and cold. It probably wants wipe out humanity for some reason, not just for lolz.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Gabe said:


> one thing i am interested about the juubi is how its personality will be or if  it will just be a mindless monster. i think it would be better if it had a devious and evil personality that enjoyed the destruction of humanity.



Well if the sage really is dead then the juubi simply must have a personality. 

As it'll be the only living thing capable of doing a flashback to the sage and their history together.

If however I was right a few weeks ago and some form of the sage is locked in the moon then I'm fine with "a mindless creature of destruction."

(Or more correctly the sage's raging female ex-wife. )


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 6, 2012)

Why would the Juubi be evil if all of its 9 parts arent evil ? I think the Juubi is neutral and above such concepts as good and evil. Kinda like Galactus in the Marvel universe, sure he devours planets and solar systems but he does it to survive,its just the way he is. I wouldnt be surprised if Juubi turns out to be the spirit of the planet manifested in a humanoid form.


----------



## Blur (Nov 6, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The next stage above that is BSM.



So, Kurama likes it hard? :ho
BDSM Naruto mode ftw.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> So, Kurama likes it hard? :ho
> BDSM Naruto mode ftw.



Does the "D" stand for Dojutsu?


----------



## Blur (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Does the "D" stand for Dojutsu?



Suuure.


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Nov 6, 2012)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> The next achievement will be the final one - thus someone being on Rikudou-level. It will be either Sasuke or Naruto, or both.



Yeah, after their fight this would make sense. Acknowleging eachother in their strength as Rikudou's descendants they could probably pass on some of his teachings. In great power lies great responsibility or some thing like that along the lines.

Im hoping for a good chapter tomorrow! Madara vs Naruto, the excitement is high.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Everything?
> 
> Including the moon too?
> 
> Oh wait,* the Juubi didn't create the moon.*



Maybe not, but the Juubi possibly created "Mooning."

[sp][/sp]

Also since it seems the spoilers are going to be appearing tomorrow...

Does this mean we could finally get the legendary chinese RAW's again? I miss those tiny grainy photos which no one could read.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 6, 2012)

Kakashi probably manifests the half of his MS's Susano'o near the end of the chapter to protect himself from one of Obito's attack. It's the best thing I can come up with now.


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 6, 2012)

Naruto Kyuubi Chakra Mode tries to fight Madara Dragon wood Jutsu.  But gets overwhelmed. Before All the Chakragets supressed. Naruto goes down to Regular Kyuubi Mode.

Seen Switches to Oro And Sasuke out front of The Hidden Leaf.

Oro States if this new sasuke will be able to keep his revenge in check untill.....


----------



## takL (Nov 6, 2012)

†_Camorra_† said:


> I doubt its Death God since Minato said it is impossible for a Jinchuuriki to use that technique.



minato never said that. i dont know where the twisted interpretation came from but

he said shiki was the jutsu he who wasnt a jinchuriki could somewhat seal 9b in himself. 
not the otherway round.


----------



## Phemt (Nov 6, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Kakashi probably manifests the half of his MS's Susano'o near the end of the chapter to protect himself from one of Obito's attack. It's the best thing I can come up with now.



Half Susanoo 

 Kakashi has no such thing, and neither does Obito.

Susanoo is rare, and to attain it you need to awaken the previous 2 MS powers.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol if Kishi decides to take some stuff from the bible then this line would be epic.
> 
> "Humanity was created in God's image."
> 
> ...



The Bible's creation isn't that interesting. Adam was made from dust. It's very tame. We need craziness. We need this:


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Maybe not, but the Juubi possibly created "Mooning."
> 
> [sp][/sp]







CA182 said:


> Also since it seems the spoilers are going to be appearing tomorrow...
> 
> Does this mean we could finally get the legendary chinese RAW's again? I miss those tiny grainy photos which no one could read.



Lol, what happened to those anyway? I think the last time we received Chinese pics was the chapter that began Kabuto's length flashback.


----------



## kiroisenko (Nov 6, 2012)

takL said:


> minato never said that. i dont know where the twisted interpretation came from but
> 
> he said shiki was the jutsu he who wasnt a jinchuriki could somewhat seal 9b in himself.
> not the otherway round.



Minato said only a non-jinchuuriki can perform Shiki Fuujin:

LikeNaruto


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, what happened to those anyway? I think the last time we received Chinese pics was the chapter that began Kabuto's length flashback.



Who knows... I just miss all the conversations where people would use those barely seeable pics to confirm their crazy predictions. 

Anyways _exactly who is_ our main spoiler provider now? (Since Evil, Nja, ohana & mangateers all seem to have vanished months/years ago.)


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 6, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Why would the Juubi be evil if all of its 9 parts arent evil ? I think the Juubi is neutral and above such concepts as good and evil. Kinda like Galactus in the Marvel universe, sure he devours planets and solar systems but he does it to survive,its just the way he is. I wouldnt be surprised if Juubi turns out to be the spirit of the planet manifested in a humanoid form.


I agree that juubi might not be evil, but lets clean a misconception here:


the bijuus are not the juubi. They dont share anything personality-wise with the juubi. They were all created by Rikudou and received Juubi's chakra, just this.

Juubi seems to be like Uchiha powers+Senju powers+all bijuu chakra.

No bijuu has manifested anything close to the sharingan or the rinnegan, nor the mokuton.




I saw somebody question Naruto's chakra cloak, and why its different from the other jins? I would say that something about the fact that he is part senju is influencing this. If he is part senju, and senju have body powers related to juubi, juubi's chakra could give Naruto and juubi-like chakra cloak, that could very well be what rikudou got and why he looked that way. We have yet to discover how much rikudou's original looks were influenced when he became juubi rikudou.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

takL said:


> minato never said that. i dont know where the twisted interpretation came from but
> 
> he said shiki was the jutsu he who wasnt a jinchuriki could somewhat seal 9b in himself.
> not the otherway round.



I see now it makes sense. I never understood what the point was about mentioning a jin cannot use the death god. 

Once again I believe "that jutsu" is the Death God. Hiruzen learned it from Minato, so I don't see why Jiraiya wouldn't know it as well.


----------



## takL (Nov 6, 2012)

wouldnt it be total killing if naruto uses the upgreaded version of shiki(in which the user can come back from the belly) when sasuke is meeting the past hokages in shinigami's belly?


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2012)

kiroisenko said:


> Minato said only a non-jinchuuriki can perform Shiki Fuujin:
> 
> LikeNaruto



You're wasting your time.

takL is one of the best translators around.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 6, 2012)

takL said:


> wouldnt it be total killing if naruto uses the upgreaded version of shiki(in which the user can come back from the belly) when sasuke is meeting the past hokages in shinigami's belly?



So maybe thats how Naruto and Sasuke are gonna meet during the war ?  
Shiki Fuujin could become Naruto's "Susanoo" version.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 6, 2012)

takL said:


> wouldnt it be total killing if naruto uses the upgreaded version of shiki(in which the user can come back from the belly) when sasuke is meeting the past hokages in shinigami's belly?



Not really since Sasuke really doesn't have anything he wants from the previous hokages. So him meeting them would be kind of pointless. They represent the Senju ideals and he thinks those are crap built on the suffering of the Uchiha. He has no reason to believe a word the previous hokage say to him.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 6, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Not really since Sasuke really doesn't have anything he wants from the previous hokages. So him meeting them would be kind of pointless. They represent the Senju ideals and he thinks those are crap built on the suffering of the Uchiha. He has no reason to believe a word the previous hokage say to him.



Some translator said recently that when Oro and Sasuke reffer to "them" it was in a rude manner implying that both Oro and Sasuke have some grudge against those people. Thats why people started to think Sasuke is going to meet the Hokages, the very people who know Konoha's history and who Sasuke totaly disrespects.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2012)

This war its about new generation surpassing the old generation and some people belive the hokages are coming back


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Nov 6, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> This war its about new generation surpassing the old generation and some people belive the hokages are coming back



I always found that statement to be BS since the most powerfull shinobi who ever lived all come from past eras. Starting with Rikudou Sennin and ending with people like Hashirama and Madara. If we exclude Naruto and Sasuke, i dont believe anyone else from the new generation can ever surpass these guys.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 6, 2012)

†_Camorra_† said:


> I always found that statement to be BS since the most powerfull shinobi who ever lived all come from past eras. Starting with Rikudou Sennin and ending with people like Hashirama and Madara. If we exclude Naruto and Sasuke, i dont believe anyone else from the new generation can ever surpass these guys.



That is the point of the war they will surpass these guys ! 

Some of the characters surpass the guys from the old generation and the time will come when all of the old generation will be surpassed including Rikudou Sennin cuz its already hinted Naruto will become the new sage of six paths


----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Some translator said recently that when Oro and Sasuke reffer to "them" it was in a rude manner implying that both Oro and Sasuke have some grudge against those people. Thats why people started to think Sasuke is going to meet the Hokages, the very people who know Konoha's history and who Sasuke totaly disrespects.



Sasuke also wants to understand *why* Itachi was on Konoha's side, even though he was Uchiha and killed his own family for Konoha's sake. Sasuke wants to hear everything and make his own decision. There's no more fitting for this than the Hokages or possibly parents but they really don't fit Sasuke's request.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 6, 2012)

Probably Kakashi vs Obito. But it?s also possible to see what will happen to the Gokage. Hopefully we?ll get some spoilers soon.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 6, 2012)

Really hope the next chapter focuses on Madara, Sasuke or the Gokage.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 6, 2012)

takL said:


> minato never said that. i dont know where the twisted interpretation came from but
> 
> he said shiki was the jutsu he who wasnt a jinchuriki could somewhat seal 9b in himself.
> not the otherway round.


Interesting, this certainly boost my confidence in my idea for how the Naruto Manga Final Battle will play out.


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah. Oro and Sasu said "奴" "yatsu". It's very informal, and rude.

That makes you wonder, and speculate,but... Well, who knows.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2012)

Probally characters we don't know about yet, kishi said he was going to introduce new characters.


----------



## Frosch (Nov 6, 2012)

Mateush said:


> There's no more fitting for this than the Hokages or possibly parents but they really don't fit Sasuke's request.



Kishi has expressed he wants to leave the previous Hokage in the past by means of the plot device called "Death God's stomach" so I do not think it will involve them. And yes Naruto did got to see Minato, but that was an exception that was vital to the story and it -had- to be Minato who saved Naruto from going Kyuubi mode, whereas the previous Hokage coming back is not the only option Kishi has to explain Sasuke's little side story.

I see several posts expressing the return of hokage not just this one, but people need to understand the reason why Kishi had them forever sealed with the Shiki Fuuin..

Anyways, my prediction is that if we do get to see a bit more of that this chapter (Kishi might offpanel Kakashi vs Obito since Kakashi's pretty much almost out of chakra) then it will probably be the sons of Rikudou Sennin, because their rivalry dates the Senju and Uchiha rivalry, which also preceeds the peace treaty between both clans, which led to the conditions in which Konohagakure settled: Keeping the Uchiha out of the top brass, in turn this led to mistrust and hatred between both factions to the point that the Uchiha prepared the coup, ending in the Uchiha massacre that killed Itachi inside and whom Sasuke wants revenge for. I can't think no one better than them because if you follow all the chain of events that led to Itachi's suffering all the way to the past then you really do end up with the moment Rikudou Sennin chose the younger son as his sucessor, because he believed love and not power was the answer for peace.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 6, 2012)

Azaleia said:


> Yeah. Oro and Sasu said "奴" "yatsu". It's very informal, and rude.
> 
> That makes you wonder, and speculate,but... Well, who knows.



it's got to be someone old from konoha.


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 6, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> Kishi has expressed he wants to leave the previous Hokage in the past by means of the plot device called "Death God's stomach" so I do not think it will involve them. And yes Naruto did got to see Minato, but that was an exception that was vital to the story and it -had- to be Minato who saved Naruto from going Kyuubi mode, whereas the previous Hokage coming back is not the only option Kishi has to explain Sasuke's little side story.
> 
> I see several posts expressing the return of hokage not just this one, but people need to understand the reason why Kishi had them forever sealed with the Shiki Fuuin..
> 
> Anyways, my prediction is that if we do get to see a bit more of that this chapter (*Kishi might offpanel Kakashi vs Obito since Kakashi's pretty much almost out of chakra*) then it will probably be the sons of Rikudou Sennin, because their rivalry dates the Senju and Uchiha rivalry, which also preceeds the peace treaty between both clans, which led to the conditions in which Konohagakure settled: Keeping the Uchiha out of the top brass, in turn this led to mistrust and hatred between both factions to the point that the Uchiha prepared the coup, ending in the Uchiha massacre that killed Itachi inside and whom Sasuke wants revenge for. I can't think no one better than them because if you follow all the chain of events that led to Itachi's suffering all the way to the past then you really do end up with the moment Rikudou Sennin chose the younger son as his sucessor, because he believed love and not power was the answer for peace.



this is what i'm afraid of, if this is Kakashi's last battle it would be the ultimate insult to his character and his fans to have him die off panel (that is, if he dies, which i'm hoping he won't)


----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> I see several posts expressing the return of hokage not just this one, but people need to understand the reason why Kishi had them forever sealed with the Shiki Fuuin..



Not convinced. It's rather rude to leave them in the Death God's stomach. However that's not the point. The point is Orochimaru would research about the Shiki Fujin, no reason why he wouldn't. That and Sasuke wants to know why Itachi was on Konoha's side. They even said "them" in a rude way.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 6, 2012)

^, no reason why he wouldn't... there is even reason why he would! Since important part of his soul was closed inside, it's obvious for me that he would like to get it back = find a way to meet Shiki Fujin...


----------



## Csdabest (Nov 6, 2012)

Konoha elders or it will be there Fire Lord.


----------



## Phemt (Nov 6, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Probally characters we don't know about yet, kishi said he was going to introduce new characters.



"New" as in characters who we have never seen if not in a flashback or characters who are officially dead.


----------



## Frosch (Nov 6, 2012)

Even The Konoha elders (Koharu and the other one) seems more plausible than the previous Hokages, though that's boring. 

"Team Hebi chapters" level of boring.


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 6, 2012)

uchiha cats...they are the ones who know everything....or the sage elder toad.......i would like to see sasuke visit the land of toads.......


----------



## Sareth (Nov 6, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Probally characters we don't know about yet, kishi said he was going to introduce new characters.


Oh no... more filler shit.


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 6, 2012)

new characters?  really?  does kishi have ADD or something?  we so don't need any more new characters.......ugh.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't think the death god's belly is a place Sasuke or Suigetsu 'know well'..unless Oro will take them to one of his hideouts first.


----------



## Mateush (Nov 6, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> Even The Konoha elders (Koharu and the other one) seems more plausible than the previous Hokages, though that's boring.
> 
> "Team Hebi chapters" level of boring.



The scroll seems to has some relation with these people, even though it doesn't directly mention these names. Suigetsu has no idea who Sasuke wants meet, but Orochimaru does. He didn't even need to ask Sasuke about it.

I doubt if the konoha elders has something to do with this scroll, but who knows.


----------



## NW (Nov 6, 2012)

Kishi said he'd be bringing in characters who weren't originally supposed to appear, not new characters. They could be old characters that Kishi didn't originally intend to bring back. of course, that doesn't exclude the possibility of there being new characters.


----------



## Euraj (Nov 6, 2012)

Madara vs. Naruto is about to go off-screen. That's the kind of feeling I got from the way Kishi left it off.

We're about to see eighty to ninety percent Kakashi vs. Obito, with some clues as to where Sasuke is going in between.


----------



## Phemt (Nov 6, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> Even The Konoha elders (Koharu and the other one) seems more plausible than the previous Hokages



Yes, Sasuke resurrected Orochimaru to go see the Elders together.



Get a clue.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Oh no... more filler shit.





jgalt7 said:


> new characters?  really?  does kishi have ADD or something?  we so don't need any more new characters.......ugh.



Ever consider those new characters are the Sage and his two sons?

Since Kishi is blurring the sage's face it obviously means that's going to be left to the reveal in either a flashback etc.

Now moving swiftly on...

I want to predict the Obito vs Kakashi fight finishes with the swiftness of Nagato vs Itachi/Naruto/Bee.

But Kishi seems determined to drag this this out.


----------



## NW (Nov 6, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Shiki Fuujin could become Naruto's "Susanoo" version.


Did you miss Bijuu mode?


----------



## Annabella (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Ever consider those new characters are the Sage and his two sons?


 that's who I think it is. They're the only ones that would know absolutely everything about the ninja world, about its beginnings etc and their opinion will be objective.


----------



## Phemt (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Ever consider those new characters are the Sage and his two sons?
> 
> Since Kishi is blurring the sage's face it obviously means that's going to be left to the reveal in either a flashback etc.



The Sage's face is not blurred at all:



Just an old dude with wrinkles and a big nose, that is all.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

He's not blurring it. He's keeping it mostly hidden for mystery purposes


*Spoiler*: _Halo4 ending spoilers_ 



Like seeing John's eyes in the Legendary ending


----------



## gershwin (Nov 6, 2012)

He kept the part of the face with eyes hidden in that flashback. I wonder


----------



## Phemt (Nov 6, 2012)

That's like saying Tobi's face was hidden when we had already seen it.

The only hidden part is the eyes.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sutol said:


> The Sage's face is not blurred at all:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an old dude with wrinkles and a big nose, that is all.



What's the agenda behind pointing out my mistake over the sage's face being blurred?
The sage's full face not being shown changes absolutely nothing about my argument... (Although thanks for pointing out my error.)

...Unless you were trying to argue that Kishi won't ever be introducing new characters like the sage to the manga.

In which case you're deluded.

*Getting back on topic now...*

For a person in England, what time should I start expecting spoilers that Kakashi just solo'ed Obito with Kamui?


----------



## Phemt (Nov 6, 2012)

The Sage is not a new character in the 1st place, but that's what Kishi meant with new chars.

Nobody expects spoilers since the chapter comes out before them, haha.

Kakashi solo what? Kakashi already soloed himself.

The bed in Konoha hospital is waiting for him.


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 6, 2012)

the sons are NOT new characters.......per se.

i still like the idea of sasuke and oro going to toad mountain to see the elder sage and ma and pa.

or perhaps the humid bone forest.....


----------



## Phemt (Nov 6, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> the sons are NOT new characters.......per se.
> 
> i still like the idea of sasuke and oro going to toad mountain to see the elder sage and ma and pa.
> 
> or perhaps the humid bone forest.....



I'd like that, only if they were to kill all the frogs and eat them for lunch.

The Humid Bone Forest will be visited sooner or later. Sooner rather than later.


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sutol said:


> *I'd like that, only if they were to kill all the frogs and eat them for lunch.*
> 
> The Humid Bone Forest will be visited sooner or later. Sooner rather than later.



i never knew sasuke and oro were french?


----------



## Phemt (Nov 6, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> i never knew sasuke and oro were french?



Why? Do the french eat frogs? I didn't know that.


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 6, 2012)

kakashi will talk no jutsu tobito, and just when tobito is all confused, he will raikiri his ass.....and then tobito will go GUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

AND then zetsuit will re-emerge and take over the fight.



Sutol said:


> Why? Do the french eat frogs? I didn't know that.



they are very adept in preparing frog legs...


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

They eat frog legs, as far as I'm aware.
For those wondering what time the chapter will be out London-time.
It will probably be out between 2.30am and 4am


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 6, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Some translator said recently that when Oro and Sasuke reffer to "them" it was in a rude manner implying that both Oro and Sasuke have some grudge against those people. Thats why people started to think Sasuke is going to meet the Hokages, the very people who know Konoha's history and who Sasuke totaly disrespects.



takL was the translator who argued that. However, it makes no sense for Sasuke to want to talk to the former hokages. He believes they are all liars and hypocrites who don't hesitate to sacrifice everyone else for their own happiness. So what would be the point in bringing back the former hokage? If they say that they never intended the Uchiha to be made impotent and ultimately exterminated he'll call them liars. All they would do is reaffirm what Sasuke already thought. 

And what new is there for us readers to gain? 
Hashirama, Tobirama and Hiruzen would tell us that they all tried to achieve peace through fostering understanding. Hashirama will say what we've already heard from Madara, that Madara was the one he respected the most, but that Madara was stuck in the past because of the death of his brother and therefore couldn't give up his hatred. Tobirama will tell us how he created the Uchiha police force as a means to prevent another Madara from rising and Hiruzen will tell us how he tried everything he could think of to prevent the Uchiha coup and the massacre but that he failed in the end.

Or does anyone seriously expect Hashirama and Tobirama to reveal some diabolic plan to bring down the Uchiha out of sheer malice? No, all they'll tell us is the Konoha will of fire stuff Kishi has been telling us since chapter one. Even if they had such a scheme why would they tell Sasuke? They kept it secret from their own successors, but if the emo Uchiha teen asks them they spill everything?

Well, the hokages could give us pointless eye candy in the shape of cool flashbacks, but that wouldn't advance the story.

Naruto and Sasuke's journeys mirror each other. Naruto met his parents and learned the truth about himself and his path, so Sasuke will do the same. Unlike the hokage Sasuke has reason to believe what his parents tell him and even more important unlike the hokage his parents have reason to tell Sasuke the truth.


----------



## Phemt (Nov 6, 2012)

bearzerger, Orochimaru knows these people, that disproves them being Sasuke's parents.

Orochimaru has no connection to Fugaku or Mikoto.


----------



## NW (Nov 6, 2012)

It looks so awesome! 



Sutol said:


> The Sage's face is not blurred at all:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an old dude with wrinkles and a big nose, that is all.


And a beard and those badass horns. 



CA182 said:


> For a person in England, what time should I start expecting spoilers that Kakashi just solo'ed Obito with Kamui?


Never. :ho


----------



## Phemt (Nov 6, 2012)

I wasn't sure if that was actually his beard or a piece of clothing.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

Dat Juubi looks like a pussy


----------



## NW (Nov 6, 2012)

Sutol said:


> I wasn't sure if that was actually his beard or a piece of clothing.


It looks to be connecting to his chin so I think it's safe to say it's a beard.



cosmovsgoku said:


> Dat Juubi looks like a pussy


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 6, 2012)

again....i will revert back to my original hope.......the froggies......if there was disgust in oro's and sasuke's tone when mentioning them, then they fit the bill.  the sage elder is the only one old enough to have spanned through the madara years to present....i think.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Dat Juubi looks like a pussy



Does this mean the Juubi's female human form is confirmed?


----------



## Annabella (Nov 6, 2012)

The juubi looks cute and the sage looks like a nice person, he's smiling


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Does this mean the Juubi's female human form is confirmed?



It may as well be set in stone


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> The juubi looks cute and *the sage looks like a nice person, he's smiling*



The sage was a pure terror.

He sealed his wife in the moon! 

Plus that smile suggests he's nothing but a serial killer. Which explains why he started the shinobi sect. He wanted his mass murders to be culturally acceptable.



cosmovsgoku said:


> It may as well be set in stone



Is this the Uchiha Rock mystery solved?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2012)

The sage looks like jirayia with the big nose, and the wrinkles.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> The sage was a pure terror.
> 
> He sealed his wife in the moon!
> 
> ...



 I never thought about him like that before..I guess it's partly his fault that the rivalry between the elder and younger son began. If Naruto is his reincarnation then he better not make the same mistakes.

The smile seems creepy now.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Is this the Uchiha Rock mystery solved?



You bet it is


----------



## Rod (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd suspect "the man who knows everything" is Zetsu, he's been there since forever with Madara and all around the world collecting info.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

Forums crashed

Hiraishin Kakashi wouldn't surprise me and I actually think it would make sense (Sharingan and 1000+ jutsu and all).
The rest of the forums would scream "asspull " though


----------



## NW (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> That's not how you spell Hiraishin Kakashi.
> 
> (For anyone new wondering what I mean, search for my prediction around page 11 or 12 somewhere.)


It's not happening. Face it.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

Need I point towards Minato's bitches who used it for Mei?

If they can - anyone can


----------



## NW (Nov 6, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Need I point towards Minato's bitches who used it for Mei?
> 
> If they can - anyone can


Yeah, but Kakashi havin' Kamui AND Hiraishin. 

Too much. He'd be the true Space/Time master, though. 

Besides, why wouldn't he had used it by now, or why wouldn't he had brought some of dem kunai with him? And why has he never used it before?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Yeah, but Kakashi havin' Kamui AND Hiraishin.
> 
> Too much. He'd be the true Space/Time master, though.
> 
> Besides, why wouldn't he had used it by now, or why wouldn't he had brought some of dem kunai with him? And why has he never used it before?



Maybe he doesn't have the chakra to use it normally.

However since Obito had made him bloodlusted, kakashi is going to do anything here, including abusing Rin's soldier pills to use the hiraishin.

Even if it would kill him.

Plus have none of you considered the benefits of Kakashi using Hiraishin?

We would get Madara's reaction and comment about the jutsu...


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

He might not have used it before because of the great risks it has, or some bullshit. 
I'm not saying it's perfect - but I wouldn't scream asspull if it did happen because the 1000+ jutsu thing makes it completely possible.

As for the election - unless the victor has been announced - I'll be shocked that that's the reason the site crashed for 20min


----------



## Frosch (Nov 6, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Yes, Sasuke resurrected Orochimaru to go see the Elders together.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a clue.



Because summoning back the Hokages that can't be summoned anymore is any more plausible


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Well, it's possible, I guess. But I still feel that it's kind of a reach.



Lol the fact Kakashi is still fighting right now is a bit of a reach.

Since a few chapters ago Kakashi had just went through this.


Since if this wasn't the battle with Obito, that would have been Kakashi down and out.

So I guess I'll predict Kakashi gains loads more magical chakra and spams kamuis/Hiraishins.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> [sp]My 608 prediction. Please read! I had fun doing this.
> 
> *Chapter 608 - He Who Is Scum*
> 
> ...


I'd actually really like to see flashbacks of Hashirama and Madara and their fight. 

Kakashi and Obito will most likely talk. Obviously Kakashi is still shocked by the reveal and I think he's already too drained, the fight won't be fair unless he gets some back up..maybe the rookies will gain some relevance by coming to help him. I don't want either Kakashi or Obito to die just yet.


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2012)

If kakashi opens the 8 gates, I wont be happy. But its a possible move for Kakashi sacraficing himself to beat Obito. I will just be unhappy. Pissed actually.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I'd actually really like to see flashbacks of Hashirama and Madara and their fight.
> 
> Kakashi and Obito will most likely talk. Obviously Kakashi is still shocked by the reveal and I think he's already too drained, the fight won't be fair unless he gets some back up..*maybe the rookies will gain some relevance by coming to help him.* I don't want either Kakashi or Obito to die just yet.



And so the discussion returns to the rookies.

I wonder guys... If Ino successfully mind transferred into Madara, would she become godly?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> And so the discussion returns to the rookies.
> 
> I wonder guys... If Ino successfully mind transferred into Madara, would she become godly?


For about 1 Second until Madara breaks free.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

She'd put a new twist on the phrase 'blondes have more fun'


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

^ Damnit I'm tired... I misread that as "She's put her new tits..."



Turrin said:


> For about 1 Second until Madara breaks free.



Lol Madara's "Get Back to the Kitchen no Jutsu!"


----------



## Annabella (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> And so the discussion returns to the rookies.
> 
> I wonder guys... If Ino successfully mind transferred into Madara, would she become godly?



He'll probably force her out. And then roflstomp her.


----------



## NW (Nov 6, 2012)

If it doesn't switch to Sasuke and Oro, I'm gonna be pissed.

I want to see the one who knows everything.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol Madara's "Get Back to the Kitchen no Jutsu!"


Nah that's the Jutsu that Madara will use on Sakura.


----------



## Sagitta (Nov 6, 2012)

I hate you if you want flashbacks right now. I really hate you. Anything that is flashback material as of right now should just go in a friggin movie. Seriously. Get on with the f-ing story Kishi!


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sagitta said:


> I hate you if you want flashbacks right now. I really hate you. Anything that is flashback material as of right now should just go in a friggin movie. Seriously. Get on with the f-ing story Kishi!



I want a flashback to the valley of the end. The sooner the better.

I don't even care if the flashback is the result of tora the cat, I want to see that damn fight.


----------



## Sagitta (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I want a flashback to the valley of the end. The sooner the better.
> 
> I don't even care if the flashback is the result of tora the cat, I want to see that damn fight.



That will probably happen. It will happen before Sasuke and Naruto fight just to get you all horny about the fight and keep you held by a couple hairs in anticipation.


----------



## NW (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I want a flashback to the valley of the end. The sooner the better.
> 
> I don't even care if the flashback is the result of tora the cat, I want to see that damn fight.


It would be such a great troll if Kishi just ripped that 5 minute cutscene from Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations, and put it in the manga as the real battle.


----------



## Sagitta (Nov 6, 2012)

No Worries said:


> It would be such a great troll if Kishi just ripped that 5 minute cutscene from Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations, and put it in the manga as the real battle.



How far along storyline-wise have they gotten in the video games anyways? They aren't passed the manga are they?!!


----------



## NW (Nov 6, 2012)

Sagitta said:


> How far along storyline-wise have they gotten in the video games anyways? They aren't passed the manga are they?!!


Of course not.


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I want a flashback to the valley of the end. The sooner the better.
> 
> I don't even care if the flashback is the result of tora the cat, I want to see that damn fight.



Agreed.

Don't even care that we're witnessing the power of those two men via the Edo Tensei version of Madara. I feel that's a battle the fans absolutely deserve to see.

Even if Kishi writes the script for an anime episode or another movie.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2012)

Sagitta said:


> How far along storyline-wise have they gotten in the video games anyways? They aren't passed the manga are they?!!



The manga is the source material, so ofcourse not.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Nah that's the Jutsu that Madara will use on Sakura.



Lol forget kitchen jutsu, Sakura would be knocked out by his charm alone. 
Only Tenten could put up an adequate fight against Madara. 

(But that's only if she appears next chapter, after speeding ahead of the alliance.)

I predict we see an image of the alliance nins _walking_ to where Naruto is. No one ever said normal ninja's had the sort of stamina to run there.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

The cutscene in Generations was in 'The Story of Madara Uchiha', but then again - there are a number of inconsistencies in cutscenes in that game (such as Minato seeing Raikiri pre-Battle of Kanabi Bridge)
Kishi will either rip that cutscene straight from the game or retcon it, if we see it at all.


----------



## Demonic Sharingan (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sasuke will join the fray by the end of this or next chapter.*

Sasuke's time is getting close.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol forget kitchen jutsu, Sakura would be knocked out by his charm alone.


Nah the only way to get Sakura, is to be her a total asshole to her on a consistent basis and Madara can't compete with Sasuke-kun there.



> Only Tenten could put up an adequate fight against Madara.


Where's the Tenten Juubi pic when you need it.



> I predict we see an image of the alliance nins _walking_ to where Naruto is. No one ever said normal ninja's had the sort of stamina to run there.


I predict we see them almost reach the battlefield, than Kishimoto steps out of the shadows and say back to the kitchen with you.


----------



## ovanz (Nov 6, 2012)

So he will meet those who knows everything offpanel?

Well the entire arc has been offpaneled and skipped, clasic Kishi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 6, 2012)

ovanz said:


> So he will meet those who knows everything offpanel?
> 
> Well the entire arc has been offpaneled and skipped, clasic Kishi.



He could and then we get to see him flashback to it.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope Kishimoto'll pick up the pace.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

I think that idea has pros and cons.

The pro is that we get an epic entrance from Orochimaru and Sasuke to the battlefield, but the con is that we have to sit through another Tankoban of flashbacks.
The flip side is the pro of seeing something new and interesting with Sasuke and his little groupies, but the con is that we get this fight off-panelled. 

Both have pros and cons.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2012)

Enough flashbacks for now, imo (even though I did enjoy Obito's flashback, aside from the pacing).

Time for some closure in the form of action.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I hope Kishimoto'll pick up the pace.



How fast we talking. The Naruto vs Pain pace or the Nagato vs Itachi/Bee/Naruto breakneck pace.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> How fast we talking. The Naruto vs Pain pace or the Nagato vs Itachi/Bee/Naruto breakneck pace.



The on-panel Madara vs Naruto + Obito vs Kakashi without pages filled with talking about poo pace.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2012)

I predict the meeting of humans who know everything will be off paneled and explained after the meet and mentoring


----------



## Annabella (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd rather not see the meeting in a flashback. We need a change of scenery.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 6, 2012)

Madara brings out his ultimate summon. A monster far more sinister than the Juubi. A being that installs the kind of fear that Madara himself can only dream of...



*Spoiler*: __ 




_*Giant Elmo*_


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

The start of a new volume is the best time to do it, IMHO.
I'll be honest - I've loved this fight - but we really need to check in with the other characters now and see what's going on.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 6, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Madara brings out his ultimate summon. A monster far more sinister than the Juubi. A being that installs the kind of fear that Madara himself can only dream of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah man I predicted it earlier.

Perfect Susanoo + Asura Path = Megazord


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> The start of a new volume is the best time to do it, IMHO.
> I'll be honest - I've loved this fight - but we really need to check in with the other characters now and see what's going on.



I do agree, but this doesn't seem like the right time just yet: Obito vs Kakashi is just starting after an introduction of like eight chapters.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 6, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> The start of a new volume is the best time to do it, IMHO.
> I'll be honest - I've loved this fight - but *we really need to check in with the other characters now and see what's going on*.



Though I don't want the focus to shift completely, a few panels updating us on the others would suffice. Like I wonder if the Kages are healed yet and how far Karin has got in her prison break..


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 6, 2012)

naruto opens his mouth and utters talk no jutsu at the maximum level.
uchiha obito receives 999 hp damage .smwaaash.

sakura arrives at the battlefield. sensing the danger and her lack of hp, the player activates the pray command. sakura prays. then kakashi hears.the prayer too. then the ramen girl,inari,iruka,rookie 9, all ninjas and daimyo of the world pray. smaaaash!!!! 9999999999999999 hp damage to uchiha madara


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

Best. Prediction. Ever.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 6, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> naruto opens his mouth and utters talk no jutsu at the maximum level.
> uchiha obito receives 999 hp damage .smwaaash.
> 
> sakura arrives at the battlefield. sensing the danger and her lack of hp, the player activates the pray command. sakura prays. then kakashi hears.the prayer too. then the ramen girl,inari,iruka,rookie 9, all ninjas and daimyo of the world pray. smaaaash!!!! 9999999999999999 hp damage to uchiha madara



No tiny Hinata? Fake.


----------



## narutoispoppin (Nov 6, 2012)

I predict Madara will pull out his ultimate ultimate move:* Galaxy No Jutsu
*
He'll create an entire galaxy and throw Naruto in there. Fxck it right? I mean he can do everything else


----------



## Hossaim (Nov 6, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> naruto opens his mouth and utters talk no jutsu at the maximum level.
> uchiha obito receives 999 hp damage .smwaaash.
> 
> sakura arrives at the battlefield. sensing the danger and her lack of hp, the player activates the pray command. sakura prays. then kakashi hears.the prayer too. then the ramen girl,inari,iruka,rookie 9, all ninjas and daimyo of the world pray. smaaaash!!!! 9999999999999999 hp damage to uchiha madara



Seeeeeems Legiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit

This chapter better be out by 2 AM


----------



## Klue (Nov 6, 2012)

narutoispoppin said:


> I predict Madara will pull out his ultimate ultimate move:* Galaxy No Jutsu
> *
> He'll create an entire galaxy and throw Naruto in there. Fxck it right? I mean he can do everything else



Sure, why not?


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 6, 2012)

hossaim and ch1p dont know mother 123


----------



## ed17 (Nov 6, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Nah man I predicted it earlier.
> 
> Perfect Susanoo + Asura Path = Megazord



do you think Kakashi has only Pakkun & Co as a summon?

the ultimate Kakashi summon


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 6, 2012)

gai activates the 8th gate. 
surrounded by a rainbow coloured chakra he kicks obito's face and leaves a scar.
madara comments that this is the strongest taijutsu he has ever seen so he will stand back and watch it.
obito tries to teleport but gai now has a speed that is faster than light. so gai can do space time taijutsu with the rainbow chakra.
chapter ends with lee and sakura discussing the side effects of the 8 gates technique on the body. the speed means  that the body will eventually disintegrate into separate unbonded atoms


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 6, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> gai activates the 8th gate.
> surrounded by a rainbow coloured chakra he kicks obito's face and leaves a scar.
> madara comments that this is the strongest taijutsu he has ever seen so he will stand back and watch it.
> obito tries to teleport but gai now has a speed that is faster than light. so gai can do space time taijutsu with the rainbow chakra.
> chapter ends with lee and sakura discussing the side effects of the 8 gates technique on the body. the speed means  that the body will eventually disintegrate into separate unbonded atoms



no itachi? spoilers fake


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 6, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> no itachi? spoilers fake



It's from Uchihasage; why are you even bothering to question it?


----------



## ed17 (Nov 6, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> gai activates the 8th gate.
> surrounded by a rainbow coloured chakra he kicks obito's face and leaves a scar.
> madara comments that this is the strongest taijutsu he has ever seen so he will stand back and watch it.
> obito tries to teleport but gai now has a speed that is faster than light. so gai can do space time taijutsu with the rainbow chakra.
> chapter ends with lee and sakura discussing the side effects of the 8 gates technique on the body. the speed means  that the body will eventually disintegrate into separate unbonded atoms



madara stand back and watch?
fake


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 6, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> The sage looks like jirayia with the big nose, and the wrinkles.



glad i'm no the only one thinking that



CA182 said:


> Maybe he doesn't have the chakra to use it normally.
> 
> However since Obito had made him bloodlusted, kakashi is going to do anything here, including abusing Rin's soldier pills to use the hiraishin.
> 
> ...



that's the only reason i could think of as to why he'd never use it. and how come Kakashi never uses those pills?



Jad said:


> If kakashi opens the 8 gates, I wont be happy. But its a possible move for Kakashi sacraficing himself to beat Obito. I will just be unhappy. Pissed actually.



i SERIOUSLY doubt Kakashi will be the one to open the final gate. it has to be Gai. if Kakashi is gonna break out any special move now, it'll be Flying Thunder God. 

unless he has a huge dog/wolf summon that belonged to his father (sorry, but everytime i hear "White Fang," the image of a wolf appears in my head). i mean, everyone else has these huge freakin animal summons but the biggest Kashi has is Bull?! i am not buying that



Scizor said:


> The manga is the source material, so ofcourse not.



unless that move Naruto used "Flash Bullet" or whatever was a teaser


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

not sure if me gusta, or legit


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 6, 2012)

Probably going to be a boring and predictable chapter, anyway.

Like the US Election. No way Romney was going to win. A certain segment of dogma pertaining to a certain Religious group (who view themselves as a race) wouldn't have allowed it.

And I was so looking forward to the riots and looting, too. We saw some of this with the various intimidation tactics used by certain supporters of a certain President.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 6, 2012)

Please, keep discussion on the chapter's events. It'd be unfortunate if whinging about spoilers and times caused you to miss the release.

If you just want to shoot the breeze or pass the time, the convo thread is always open.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

Well I haven't been able to come up with anything this chapter could do. It could go a multitude of ways and I can't figure out which would be the most appropiate for now.


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 6, 2012)

Naruto has flashbacks of Jirayia talking about That Jutsu.

Naruto has flashbacks of never before seen scenes with the Sealing Frog.

Cliffhanger is Naruto standing up staring at Madara saying "Guess I have no other choice.. I have to use it!"


----------



## Jad (Nov 6, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Naruto has flashbacks of Jirayia talking about That Jutsu.
> 
> Naruto has flashbacks of never before seen scenes with the Sealing Frog.
> 
> Cliffhanger is Naruto standing up staring at Madara saying "Guess I have no other choice.. I have to use it!"



That sounds like a terribly boring chapter.


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 6, 2012)

Jad said:


> That sounds like a terribly boring chapter.



Sounds like typical Kishi... a whole chapter where.. nothing happens.


----------



## Hossaim (Nov 6, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Sounds like typical Kishi... a whole chapter where.. nothing happens.



The matters of Zetsu's bowel movements were very pressing


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 6, 2012)

Prediction:

Rin isn't who Obito thought.

'She' is actually a he who underwent a sex change to infiltrate Konoha as a spy.

Obito goes on a rampage....  / commits suicide  :WOW

.


----------



## Klue (Nov 7, 2012)

Rin is a tailed beast in human form.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 7, 2012)

That would be so broken it's not funny. Sounds like fanfiction


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2012)

Chapter ends with Kakashi saying:

"I didn't kill Rin. You did."


----------



## Karasu (Nov 7, 2012)

Prediction: Sasuke and Jake the Snake go to Konoha to see the elders. 



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Rin isn't who Obito thought.
> 
> ...



 *remembers Ace Ventura*

Obito: Your gun kunai is sticking into my hip. Eyuh!" "It wasn't a gun kunai! IT WASN'T A GUN KUNAI!"


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Chapter ends with Kakashi saying:
> 
> "I didn't kill Rin. You did."



I'd actually like this a _lot_. 
If this happens - expect reps


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I'd actually like this a _lot_.
> If this happens - expect reps



Fair enough.

I think it's a fairly safe prediction. Kakashi killing Rin is going to be damn hard to explain because even if he "had" to, she clearly didn't okay it so it wasn't an acceptable sacrifice in a manga like this. 

And Obito finding out he killed Rin and has lived his whole life for nothing would be the perfect way to TnJ him.

It would be a slap in the face considering that the same thing happened to Sasuke, and Obito used it against him.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 7, 2012)

Seriously though...

We've seen white zetsus mimic the appearance of ninjas in the 4th ninja war arc.

What if the Rin that Kakashi killed turns out to be a white zetsu double agent?

:WOW

Nah...  _too obvious_!


----------



## Yoko (Nov 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Chapter ends with Kakashi saying:
> 
> "I didn't kill Rin. You did."



This would be interesting (albeit I hope the entire chapter isn't going to be philosophical finger pointing and TnJ-fest).  Only potential problem I have with this is that Kakashi thought Obito was dead until 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Nov 7, 2012)

If Obito killed Rin then my faith in Kishimoto has officially returned.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Nov 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I think it's a fairly safe prediction. Kakashi killing Rin is going to be damn hard to explain because even if he "had" to, she clearly didn't okay it so it wasn't an acceptable sacrifice in a manga like this.
> 
> ...


I can see it now.

Kakashi: Sorry bro, you killed her, not me. 

Obito: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

*meanwhile*

Naruto: ...Do...do you hear that? What the hell is that noise? 

Madara: It's a long flashback...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2012)

Yokokorama said:


> This would be interesting (albeit I hope the entire chapter isn't going to be philosophical finger pointing and TnJ-fest).  Only potential problem I have with this is that Kakashi thought Obito was dead until 10 minutes ago.



Naw.

Kakashi could not know what killed Rin or exactly what happened until he hears Obito's side. Then it all falls into place for him.


----------



## Klue (Nov 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naw.
> 
> Kakashi could not know what killed Rin or exactly what happened until he hears Obito's side. Then it all falls into place for him.



The details don't matter, it was he who delivered the killing blow.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 7, 2012)

:WOW

1.  White zetsus are composed of Hashirama cells.
2.  White zetsus can also mimic the appearance of ninjas.  Think of a white zetsu mimicking Kisame's appearance before being beheaded by A and B.

Explanation[?]

A.  White zetsu mimicked Rin's appearance and acted as a spy.
B.  Mist ninjas wanted white zetsu Rin because he was made of Hashirama cells and had unique powers and abilities.
C.  Kakashi killed the white zetsu Rin.
D.  Madara may have arranged for a white zetsu to kill Rin and take her place.



Ok, that fails hard bro.


----------



## shintebukuro (Nov 7, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Sounds like typical Kishi... a whole chapter where.. nothing happens.



Maybe as of very recently, but usually Naruto is a series where the chapters move very fast.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> The details don't matter, it was he who delivered the killing blow.



But was it really _Kakashi_?


----------



## Deana (Nov 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I think it's a fairly safe prediction. Kakashi killing Rin is going to be damn hard to explain because even if he "had" to, she clearly didn't okay it so it wasn't an acceptable sacrifice in a manga like this.
> 
> ...


It would be great if it was a fake kill to fool their adversaries, and Kakashi was banking on Rin healing herself or keeping herself alive until help arrived but he didn't bank on passing out or a crazed loon showing up, rampaging and accidentally causing Rin's real death in the process. 

So not going to happen but would be awesome if it did.  I want Obito trolled hard in some way.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm still predicting Rookie's appearance...


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 7, 2012)

Either The Rookies, The Sauce and co or the Kage's......


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> I'm still predicting Rookie's appearance...



Ugh good riddance. I hope not.

Unless Kishi wants to utterly trash power levels and logic they're completely useless in the current fight.

Maybe if they all worked together they could make Obito lose a few HP while he was bitching about Rin dying before he obliterated all of them.


----------



## Talis (Nov 7, 2012)

Well i believe Kisames mission in chapter 507 has something to do with Rin, they even involve Konoha ninja's.


----------



## Klue (Nov 7, 2012)

I would like the 9 Tails to finally speak up now that Naruto is fighting Madara.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> I would like the 9 Tails to finally speak up now that Naruto is fighting Madara.


Please no more talking.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> I would like the 9 Tails to finally speak up now that Naruto is fighting Madara.



i would not mind to see what kurama is thinking he seems to hate madara. i would like to see where kurama was when madara found it and controlled to fight shodai.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i would not mind to see what kurama is thinking he seems to hate madara. i would like to see where kurama was when madara found it and controlled to fight shodai.



We already saw this though. He hates Mads because he used Big Words he couldn't understand, remember?

Then he probably punched him in the nose, like people do with grizzly bears and great white sharks to make them run away crying.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> We already saw this though. He hates Mads because he used Big Words he couldn't understand, remember?
> 
> Then he probably punched him in the nose, like people do with grizzly bears and great white sharks to make them run away crying.



Isn't that what Sasuke did in their first meeting post timeskip


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 7, 2012)

well maybe we will see some of naruto vs wood dragon...the same we get a tiny flashback of kurama back in that other fight against shodai and his wood dragon...the same we get his few lines towards naruto... scene might change for a bit for kages or rookies...after that we return to naurto's fight... 

but it would be interesting if other biju chakras manifested and helped naruto to destroy the wood dragon ^^ it would leave a huge WTF feeling on madara, tobi and rest ^^


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> We already saw this though. He hates Mads because he used Big Words he couldn't understand, remember?
> 
> Then he probably punched him in the nose, like people do with grizzly bears and great white sharks to make them run away crying.



yeah we know he why hates madara because he controlled him and such but it is weird that he has said nothing during the fight kurama was all brave taking naruto if he could take over to speak to obito but has not done the same to madara. i think he is afraid of madara like suigetsu was of oro which is funny. one thing i always wondered was how madara found kurama. but i would not be surprised if madara just ran into it after he left kohona by accident like obito accidentally fell in madaras cave.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 7, 2012)

In before Kakashi stabbed Rin was Zetsu, copied chakra and dojutsu of Kakashi.
Cant wait the spoilers. We need dat jutsu after all.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 7, 2012)

Considering Bleach just got it's spoilers ours will be soon.

So I'm placing my bets on Hiraishin Kakashi!


----------



## Jad (Nov 7, 2012)

Come on Gai, do something freaking amazing >_<


----------



## Klue (Nov 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> Come on Gai, do something freaking amazing >_<



Like, 8th Gate then death.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 7, 2012)

rookies and Power Kage Rangers!!! at least show your current status now!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2012)

Gabe said:


> yeah we know he why hates madara because he controlled him and such but it is weird that he has said nothing during the fight kurama was all brave taking naruto if he could take over to speak to obito but has not done the same to madara. *i think he is afraid of madara like suigetsu was of oro which is funny. *one thing i always wondered was how madara found kurama. but i would not be surprised if madara just ran into it after he left kohona by accident like obito accidentally fell in madaras cave.





My guess is that after hearing about the tailed beasts, Madara hunted him down. I know a lot of people think the whole thing with Konoha being created, Hashirama being elected, Madara leaving, and VotE happened within a span of a couple of months, but I think it was a very long ordeal possibly spanning 10 or so years (and we've had a few hints of this now). Madara could have been searching for Kurama for a few years for all we know.


----------



## Jad (Nov 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> Like, 8th Gate then death.



NO! >_> I want Gai to use the 8th Gate until his completely surpassed the people I have in mind with his 7th Gate below abilities.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> NO! >_> I want Gai to use the 8th Gate until his completely *surpassed the people I have in mind with his 7th Gate below abilities*.



Who, pray tell?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2012)

Obito killing Rin was my best choice before Kakashi reveal.I'm alright with either but Obito learning truth wouldn't change anything.Instead, it would determine him even more.

My bet is on "worse than trash" line which hasn't mentioned yet.Rookies would support Kakashi while he TnJs Obito.


----------



## Klue (Nov 7, 2012)

Jad said:


> NO! >_> I want Gai to use the 8th Gate until his completely surpassed the people I have in mind with his 7th Gate below abilities.



Lol, speak.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 7, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Obito killing Rin was my best choice before Kakashi reveal.I'm alright with either but Obito learning truth wouldn't change anything.Instead, it would determine him even more.
> 
> *My bet is on "worse than trash" line which hasn't mentioned yet.Rookies would support Kakashi while he TnJs Obito.*



Omg! this please!!!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2012)

one thing that i been wondering is how will the whole alliance help naruto and co. i would be weird to see 20000 people vs 2 guys it is not like the rookies are coming alone. that is why i think they will remain in the back ground or madara will have fun killing people.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2012)

Gabe said:


> one thing that i been wondering is how will the whole alliance help naruto and co. i would be weird to see 20000 people vs 2 guys it is not like the rookies are coming alone. that is why i think they will remain in the back ground or madara will have fun killing people.



That, too, makes little sense. If it was JUST the rookies, I could see it a tiny bit more, but as it is? No.

I have a feeling they're going to run into the kages first. I think Sakura and Ino should have a last moment with Tsunade.

And it would be a good way to justify the Alliance never showing up.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 7, 2012)

While I'm praying for the rookies to show up, would it make any sense for the dozen of them to do stuff in relevance to the plot/ current fights, while the other shinobi in their respective divisions do ... nothing? I mean with them are Darui, Kitsuchi, Kurotsuchi, Omoi, Karui etc. Not too sure about the status of Div 4 and 5 though- i don't remember the likes of Temari/ Dodai/ Mifune/ Kankuro etc making their way towards Naruto as well. (in fact, whatever happened to Div 4???)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 7, 2012)

Kishimoto likely is saving the Rookies for a last-minute Big Damn Heroes entrance to save Naruto and company from a clean hit (with spread page and all) for this year's cliffhanger. 

Wonder if Kakashi will use his Rasengan. It was only shown once and to hype Naruto's Fuuton: Rasengan.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 7, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> While I'm praying for the rookies to show up, would it make any sense for the dozen of them to do stuff in relevance to the plot/ current fights, while the other shinobi in their respective divisions do ... nothing? I mean with them are Darui, Kitsuchi, Kurotsuchi, Omoi, Karui etc. Not too sure about the status of Div 4 and 5 though- i don't remember the likes of Temari/ Dodai/ Mifune/ Kankuro etc making their way towards Naruto as well. *(in fact, whatever happened to Div 4???)*



Kishi forgot about them 

It's about time the Rookie's showed up. They've been running through the rain for nearly 40 chapters


----------



## rac585 (Nov 7, 2012)

think it's a little bit too soon for a switch to the sauce.

we'll see either the kages or rookies. and madara spouting some uchiha superiority bullshit.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 7, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> It's about time the Rookie's showed up. They've been running through the rain for nearly 40 chapters


The rookies probably arrived long ago and saw the level of the current battle and were like F this shit and just kept walking.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 7, 2012)

Turrin said:


> The rookies probably arrived long ago and saw the level of the current battle and were like F this shit and just kept walking.



Thats what I woulda done if my name isn't Sasuke or Naruto

damn you kishi...


----------



## Turrin (Nov 7, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Thats what I woulda done if my name isn't Sasuke or Naruto
> 
> damn you kishi...


If I was in the Naruto world, I would have been like F this dawn of the dead shit the moment that zombies started to come to life. So rookies deserve some props, for only running away now.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 7, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Thats what I woulda done if my name isn't Sasuke or Naruto
> 
> damn you kishi...



that's what i would've done if i wasn't a descendent of rikudou or had powers from rikudou. probably the entire shinobi alliance showed up then realized they were no match so they ran off crying, playing dead or hyperventilating


----------



## CA182 (Nov 7, 2012)

Turrin said:


> The rookies probably arrived long ago and saw the level of the current battle and were like F this shit and just kept walking.



Lol I just had a vision of the alliance drowning away their sorrows in the pub Sasuke and Obito were in ages ago.

Also Dragonus... Did you change picture of this thread to Obama? Or was that Klue?


----------



## Klue (Nov 7, 2012)

New Wood Release Techniques and Hashirama fapping from Madara.

Sounds about right.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> New Wood Release Techniques and Hashirama fapping from Madara.
> 
> Sounds about right.



Yes it does,  now time for kakashi the king of lighting to do some lighting jutsu or a new boss dog summon similar to okami with Fulton and katon.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2012)

Klue said:


> New Wood Release Techniques and Hashirama fapping from Madara.
> 
> Sounds about right.



I thought you actually had spoilers.

Anyway I still think that the main thing will be Obito wangst here, not Madara and Naruto.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 7, 2012)

What I'd like to see is the kages' current state, and Tsunade better live.

I still want to see what she looks like with saggy boobs and wrinkles.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ftg for kakashi or boss summon please!!!!


----------



## Jason Brody (Nov 7, 2012)

Maki and Kakashi have a baby.

Yes.


----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 7, 2012)

Susano


----------



## MS81 (Nov 7, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> True that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even better!!!


----------



## CA182 (Nov 7, 2012)

LOOOOL where's Jad? You've gotten some Gai lovin'


----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 7, 2012)

Gai don't play.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2012)

I TOLD YOU

I FUCKING TOLD YOU

"WORSE THAN TRASH"

FUCK YEAH

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2012)

So that's how Madara survives the battle?

Good Lord Naruto is a fucking moron.

And Obito actually got some points in my book for kneeing Kakashi so hard he almost snapped his neck.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 7, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I TOLD YOU
> 
> I FUCKING TOLD YOU
> 
> ...



Lol go check my prediction. 

Except for Hiraishin Kakashi and a Madara Hashi flashback, I got most of the conversation down. Obvious Kishi is Obvious.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 7, 2012)

Ffs, can't something be done without Naruto's hyper ass interfering? It's actually getting really annoying.

This is a good chapter and all, don't get me wrong, but I would've liked it if what happened between Kakashi and Obito stays between those 2 individuals.


----------



## Burke (Nov 7, 2012)

*Another week gone by...*

... and another chapter where we still dont know why kakashi killed rin


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Nov 7, 2012)

Dat Gaaaaaaaai  took the entire chapter with that panel


----------



## jgalt7 (Nov 7, 2012)

because he's trash?  lol......i would laugh so hard if kishi left it at that......


----------



## Olivia (Nov 7, 2012)

IF Obito is going to get TNJ'd, it will be mentioned then.


----------



## Klue (Nov 7, 2012)

Umm, so?

The author will tell us eventually. The story of Minato's students has yet to reach its conclusion.


----------



## Kakui Lee (Nov 7, 2012)

Chapter 608 is out: Susano


----------



## Klue (Nov 7, 2012)

Wood Dragon >>>>>>

Naruto was forced to cancel his full Bijuu transformation to escape.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 7, 2012)

I really don't care about the reason


----------



## slickcat (Nov 7, 2012)

I dont give a shit. The faster the manga concludes is all that I care about. In the first place Tobis Identity meant nothing to me anyway


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 7, 2012)

Didn't you read last chapter? Kishi won't explain it cause he doesn't care anymore


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 7, 2012)

Okay, aside from a touch of badass on the part of Naruto, Kakashi & Gai at the end, this chapter was rather boring :T

Seriously, what happened? Plot wise, I mean. Almost nothing 

Not bad though, I was just looking forward to more relevant things coming about...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 7, 2012)

So much impatience.
We only got the full story of the kyuubi attack 16 years ago about 500 chapters later.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 7, 2012)

Read a spoiler that said Gai would be going 8 gates and could move so quickly that his taijutsu becomes a space-time ability. 

Should have known it was too good to be true.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 7, 2012)

Villain said:


> I really don't care about the reason



Neither do the characters.

At this point I'd prefer Rin to be crashed by a piano, what's the point of Kakashi killing her if no one cares about it?


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Nov 7, 2012)

MS81 said:


> Ftg for kakashi or boss summon please!!!!



Dat Flying Thunder God/His Own Lightning Based Transportation Technique. Kishi bring it on.


----------



## takL (Nov 7, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> takL was the translator who argued that.



its not even an argument. its a fact that
jp just dont call ur parents 奴ら(yatura =such fellows/those bastards) in front of u unless they want to pick a fight with u or they think ur parents have abused u. 

im the last guy to post bs when it comes to trans. i posted Madara (obito) when i saw it in the magazine myself altho i was far from a fan of the theory.


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 7, 2012)

MS81 said:


> Yes it does,  now time for kakashi the king of lighting to do some lighting jutsu or a new boss dog summon similar to okami with Fulton and katon.





MS81 said:


> Ftg for kakashi or boss summon please!!!!



after Kakashi warped himself out and didn't pass out i have a feeling that Kakashi will be phasing in and out combined with his lighting jutsu to create his own FTG. (and hey, maybe this means Kakashi can cancel out Obito's phasing ability)

and yeah, still waiting on that boss summon... it better be a wolf and not an ugly bulldog...


----------



## ShadeX23 (Nov 7, 2012)

This issue was... okay. It delved a bit more into the relationship between Kakashi and Obtio and their current positions given all that's transpired. I like how Kakashi is still shaken at the revelation and almost refuses to fight Obito at first, but how he later comes to terms with it and decides to fight on.

It's also interesting at how Obito, elaborating on his goals beyond merely pining for Rin, also says that "all ninjas that survive in this world eventually become trash," possibly referring to the cycles of war and grief that birthed guys like Pain and all that crap. But still, while he doesn't outright say that the reason he turned to evil wasn't simply because Rin died, but rather because his best friend who he entrusted his hopes and dreams to ran his hand through her heart, he sort of mentions it passingly in that statement. But what I love is how Kakashi decides to try and break that cycle by living up to what Obito himself said in the pass by making sure Naruto lives on. Pretty cool little spin on how the roles have been reversed. 

Of course, the fight scenes are cool, but it's so complex that at times I can't tell what the hell is going on. I'm also not a fan of how they keep saying Kakashi "let Rin die." No, Kakashi chidori'd her through the boob, that's not "letting her die," that's decimating her. Also, they seriously need to explain why he did that, I was really expecting that to be at least glanced at this week. Although even after finding out, my guess is Obito is still going to be evil, saying something like "You really think Rin's death is what caused all this? How about the fact that you, the one I considered my closest friend, who I entrusted her life to, ran you hand through her heart? I can't live in a world where something like that can be allowed to happen." That will truly solidify Obito's fall, and provide more believable reasoning to the crap he's pulled.

Also, I lol'd at Obito asking Kakashi "why don't you shut up"


----------



## auem (Nov 8, 2012)

it's been long since i even don't feel to read a chapter second time.....such was this one..


----------



## takL (Nov 8, 2012)

obito lowers his eyes to hide his agitation too often.
his brass-knuckles aggressivenes toward kakashi shows his low self-esteem like sasukes did.


----------



## AMtrack (Nov 9, 2012)

*LOL Kakashi*

Kakashi needs to worry about protecting himself.  If either Naruto or Madara so much as sneezed in the wrong direction he'd be toast.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2012)

No.

10 Chars.


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Nov 9, 2012)

I agree. He and Gai seem on their last steps. Gai will likely use the 8th Gate and die, and Kakashi I don't think can afford another Kamui.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm sure Kakashi will do something impressive here at least strategically.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 9, 2012)

He seems to have avoided it just fine, heh.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 9, 2012)

As Naruto said, " I won't turn into a trash". 

I can see how Naruto will drive Obito back to senses (may be with bit of Kakashi's explanation).

"Those who abandon their friends are worse than trash" That is the theme of this Kakashi/Obito conflict and the chapter. 

And Naruto hasn't abandoned his friend "Sasuke". 

Thus Obito will see hope for this world in Naruto. He will see that the world he thought creates trash only, isn't so hopeless. Their is hope in form of Naruto, who won't turn into a trash. This will be accompanied by what Kakashi has to say about Rin.

Somehow, I expect the above in next chapter. Followed by Bee's capture. Not sure if Naruto will also get caught.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Nov 9, 2012)

Turrin said:


> *I'm sure Kakashi will do something impressive here *at least strategically.


Like finally removing his mask to reveal and activate some badass seal written on his face, granting him access to whatever made Sakumo legendary.

Just hoping.


----------



## ovanz (Nov 9, 2012)

Dog summon solos.


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 9, 2012)

sigh, i don't want Naruto to be the one to TnJ Obito, it's gotta be Kakashi. it makes more sense that way. i'm sick of Naruto stealing the spotlight


----------

